# Secondary Infertility part 3



## *Kim*

New home girls


----------



## dee123

hi all 
i am going for my first scan in the morrning, can't sleep my bust is killing me and my brain is much. it's great to here from you all when everyone is a sleep. i would feel so alone without all you girls thanks 
deexx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi Dee,

Lots of luck for your scan honey, bet you've got zillions of little follies there waiting to become your babies!!

Let us know how you get on.

Trish xx


----------



## Lilly

hi dee 
good luck with your scan thinking of you lots of love lilly xxxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Dee

Good luck woth your scan today.

Keeping my fingers crossed

Love

Jeanettexxx


----------



## dee123

hi
I had my first scan today. I can't bellive it, it's only day 6 and I have ten follies   and i will be doing egg colletion on monday.
thanks for all your good wishes and good luck to you all 
deexx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

Just been catching up with all the ... Had a really busy day yesterday which started with my dh trying to fix my mums dishwasher, then getting a radiator for his car, then going to his nannas as it was her bday, then to the shops and finally to his mums for dinner - 
 Then off to my friends today for more  !!

Dee, whilst i am not entirely sure what your news means i gathered it was good so    fingers crossed for the next step.

Trish - Hope you are still keeping well and having a relax now your mum has gone home.. I have to agree with Jeanette about telling work or at least asking to be kept away from the prisoners, now you have gotten this far, you need to protect yourself and the babe. Only just over a week for us now, keep on smiling  I will be thinking of you

Jeanette - Glad to hear you are feeling better, i know its a cliche but time will heal, its just all been such a shock to the system.. Have another  to keep you going. We are off to Southern Spain, my aunty and uncle have a villa over there, we are going with my parents and my sister and her dp and then my other aunty is also flying out so there will be 11 of us in the villa, i have checked they have warned the neighbours as we are a very rowdy bunch! Also found out yesterday my brotherinlaw will be at his girlfriends parents villa at the same time which is only an hour away from us, so yet more socialising on the cards i think.

Well, better go and put the shopping away from yesterday and start with the breakfast.

A big  to everyone
Love Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi girls,

Dee - Excellent news from your scan!! You've responded really quickly, I had 4 before I was ready for EC!! Good luck for Monday, I'll have my fingers crossed for you.  

Claire - It's getting nearer, thank god! I'm still frantic after the 2 awful results from the other girls on the 1st trimester board, but I'm trying to maintain my PMA and am still using those visualisation techniques!! Your hols sound well-planned, and pretty hectic!! ^drunk^ It occurred to me the other day that I'll be enjoying a very sober Christmas this year, which took a bit of mental adjustment! Still, it'll be worth it. I hope you have a great time.

Jeanette - How's it going honey? I hope you're getting back on an even keel and things are settling down 

Well, I'm off to finish off a belated lunch. Catch you all soon.

Trish xx


----------



## Fee

O M G!!!!!!!!!
TRISH - I've just discovered you're pregnant. That is SO EXCITING. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Fee xxx

(had a week or more off as Laura was starting school)


----------



## clairea

Hi Ladies,
Promise not to bore you all tonite, not much to report really, trying to get Leahs pre-school sorted out and timing it with giving 2 months notice at the nursery and the funding  

Fee- nice to hear from you, hope your little one enjoyed her first week.. this time next year it will be me, my how time flies.

Trish - Hope things are still okay with you, i will be thinking of you next week when i fly out, i am sure everything will be fine PMA ^thumbsup^

Dee - hope everything went well for you..

Jeanette - Hope all is well with you to and that things are slowly coming back to 'normal'.
Well take care 
(should be able to get on the pc this week dh on lates )
Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Just about returned to normal! 

Its Alexandras birthday today . Cant believe my baby is 7!

I did a birthday party yesturday. There was 25 children. OMG I must have been mad. But I survived as did the clown who entertained them!

I cant believe how insensitive my family are. Not only did they turn up two hours after the party had finished, but they didnt even bother spending any time with Alexandra as they were too wrapped up with my neices baby. As far as I was concerned it was my dd day so they should have made an effort. Or am I being to sensitive?

I was so mad I couldnt speak to them. To make things worse, not one of them has phoned today to wish her a happy birthday.

Families (cant spell)!

Any way I wont bore you any more! I hope you are all well. What fab weather!

Take care

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## Fee

Jeanette - I'd be livid too. Seven is such a milestone birthday for a girl! Hope she enjoyed the party. Can't believe you had 25 kids! 

We're going through "How was School?" "Great" - "I DON'T WANT TO GO TO SCHOOL (wail, wail) "I have a tummy/head/knee ache) routine at the moment! dd wants to go back to nursery thank you! I'm having to grit my teeth and shove her in every morning and pretend it's not getting to me at all!

I have my interview with Dr Wren tomorrow to talk about future IVF/using my one blasto for FET. Heh Ho!

How are you girls today?

Fee xxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Just a quick one tonite, i cant be bothered to go and find my glasses and my DH couldnt manage one of the 2 things i asked him to do!!  which means i have had to put Leah in my bed until i make hers (just been to my mums for dinner and knew i would be late, so i asked DH to make her bed and put washing out) oh what a hard life, well i supose at least the washing made it to the line 

Jeanette- you must be  to have 25 kids!! I have only 12 coming to leahs party next month and i think thats a lot!! Glad to hear you are feeling better and yes i would be cross about my family ignoring Leah.

Fee, good luck tomorrow

Trish - Hope everything is well with you..

Speak properly tomorrow
Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi all,

Just spent ages typing a message on here then lost the damn thing ^furious^

Sorry for lack of posts, but my computer has stopped notifying me when there's something new on here for some reason, so I thought there wasn't anything!! I thought you'd all gone quiet!

Fee - Great to hear from you and good that you're moving forward with the treatment. Thanks for the good wishes   Hasn't really sunk in yet, and I'm still spending most of the time terrified that something will go wrong  Got our first scan on Tuesday, so hopefully everything will be fine so I can relax a bit!!

Jeanette - OMG, I can't believe you had 25 of them there!! ^shocked^ I would have gone bald! I agree with the family thing though, it was really awful of them to practically ignore Alexandra on her big day. I would've been livid too.

Clare - How are you enjoying your "single" life with dh on nights?! Mine is on them too this week, so I'm enjoying a girly moment ^bunches^ with lots of Corrie and fattening food!!

Well gotta go as I need to leave for school in 10 mins. It was his first morning with the new childminder today, so need to get the SoP!! Catch you all soon.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

I have pc control again tonite, baby is packed off in bed hubby at work -- been 'cyber chatting' to my aunty in spain (the one we are going to stay with next week) she has msn and its a damn sight cheaper than ringing  She says we are having better weather here than there so i have told her she has 5 days to sort it out 

Trish - Pete is on lates, so its not quite like when hes on nights, he is home by 10.15, but it does give me pc control and i have been slowly munching my way through a new 'brownie' flavour vienetta which he doesnt know anything about  Took Leah to play in the pub garden on the swings and things this afternoon it was gorgeous so sent him a txt to rub that in to- How many weeks will you be when you go on Tues?? are you suffering with any sickness at all? I have to say when i had leah i didnt know i was pg till 20 wks, i sailed through..

Jeanette - Hope you have gotten over the party at the weekend i bet it made your head !!

Well think i had better go, i finally logged onto the friends reunited site on sunday and received my first email from my best friend who i lost touch with about 7 yrs ago so gonna go and email her.
Love and good wishes to all
Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Clare - Sounds perfect to me! All of the freedom and none of the lonely nights!!
Unfortunately I'm not as lucky as you with pregnancy symptoms, as I was hospitalised with both of the boys by 8 weeks due to horrendous sickness   I'm off sick today as I felt really awful this morning, but to be honest I'm paranoid about being there at the moment so I'm not sure how much of it is psychological!  I still feel nauseous, but haven't actually ^puke^ (bit graphic I know, sorry). I'm half hoping for the sickness as they always told me in the past that it's a sign of high hormone levels and means there's less chance of miscarriage. Mind you, it does make for a miserable few months, but I'll grin and bear it as it will be worth it in the end.
I will be 7 weeks exactly when we have the scan on Tuesday, so I think we should be able to see the heartbeat   I can't wait, but I know I'll be a nervous wreck on the day!

Well I'm off to try to eat something, though I don't fancy anything but oxtail soup and we haven't got any!

Take care

Trish xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Claire- Im so impressed the washing made it to the line. I ask, but end up doing it myself anyway!

I think we should start a new thread on how hussband training! (after all dog training is really popular........!)

Fee- hope your appointment went well. Alexandra feels ill every school morning! Its so difficult as one of these days she will be unwell. I picked her up early from school the other day. Funny thing is by the time we got home she made a very quick recovery. Cute hey! 

Trish- how are you?

Im still waiting for my dh to do his sample. I phoned up the hospital. The hospital want a form from the doctors. They will then send Richard an appointment. He goes to this appointment and then takes his sample in another day! How silly is this!!!!!!! (bearing in mind he doesnt want to do it in the first place!)

Take care everyone

Love

A 99% recovered Jeanette xxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi everyone,
Just a quick posting today, got the dinner to do and my babysitter/house minder for next week is coming round for a few instructions on our electronic gadgets and the keys!!

Jeanette - I had a right   when i read about the hubby training its so true.. However, i have just been out to the tumble drier and there are still wet towels in there, bearing in mind that i put the washer on at 7am and he didnt leave the house till nearly half 10 i think they shouldve been dry!! Sorry to hear Alexandra is having a bit of a 'phase' i think they have one for everything... is it a new school for her?? As for Richard tell him to stop being a big wuss!! Men are so funny, all they have to do is to produce a  IN PRIVATE might i add, whilst we have to suffer the humiliating legs up and everyone having a prod and poke ^furious^
But seriously, i hope he does overcome his shyness its just another test to tick off of the list like us!! Gonna wait for af after seaside then start on the clomid again so ^shocked^ comes alive!!

Trish - Hope your ^puke^ feeling stops soon, i supose its better than actually being ^puke^ - i hate that!!
Remember more PMA, I bet you are both really excited about tues now??   

Well i promised to be quick and still didnt manage it!!
Off to do some chores
Claire


----------



## dee123

hi every one
just to tell you all i have had et on the 17th ands alls well.
just the dreaded wait now. best wishes to you all
deexx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Dee - Good luck for your test in a couple of weeks 

Jeanette - Aren't kids little demons?! Sammy is most unimpressed with school too, as he feels he has to "work too hard". Why is it I can feel 30 years of dole-wallering speeding into his future?! If this is his opinion at 5 I can only dread the nest 11 school years!! This is all alien territory to me as me eldest has always loved school, even now at 15. I blame the parents!!  

Clare - Yes, Tuesday can't come quick enough for me, but it still seems like an age away. Unfortunately the queasiness turned into full scale ^puke^ yesterday afternoon, so it looks like I'm at the top of the old familiar slippery slope! At the minute I'm half enjoying it as it makes me feel more pregnant, but I doubt it'll last!

Well, I'm off to lie down for a while, as I still feel grotty. Take care all.

Trish xx


----------



## Gwyn

HELLO GIRLS,

Well am well back from hols and have had BIG problems with my computer and havent been able to log on. 

Could someone update me on what has been going on the last month, there has been so many posts I dont think I will manage to read it all.

But from what I can see FANTASTIC NEWS TRISH - THAT IS ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT. I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU. TELL ME ALL.

HELLO TO JEANETTE - HOWS IT GOING 

BEEN THINKING OF YOU ALL AND SPEAK SOON
TELL ME ALL THAT IVE MISSED

HELLO TO ALL YOU NEW ONES ON THIS SITE.

LOVE
GWYN


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
This really will be quick today, i am suposed to be packing whilst mum has Leah 
Gwyn - Hi, dont think we have met, my name is Claire, and i have a 4 year old daughter been ttc for 2 yrs - unexplained - start clomid AGAIN when back from hols in Oct

Jeanette - quick hi

Trish - Hope you arent feeling too poorly, only 3 days now!!

Dee - good luck with the next round of tests!

Bye
Love Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I'm still ^puke^ !!

Gwyn - Lovely to hear from you again, and nice to hear you sounding so positive and refreshed!  Thanks for your good wishes. In answer to your questions, I tested +ive on 03/09  and still can't really believe it! I will be 7 weeks on Tuesday, when I have my first scan, and at the minute i'm torn between excitement and paranoia in case there's a problem  Also suffering from fairly bad sickness so not such great company I'm afraid!! I seem to be getting daily respites between about 12 and 4 at the moment, so am taking the opportunity to eat something then, while there's a slim chance of keeping it down!! 

Claire - How's the packing going? Not long now!! 

Jeanette - Hope you're doing okay 

Fee - How's it going? 

Well as I said, just a quickie. I'm off to shower while I can still manage it!!

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Thought i would drop you all a line today as I may not be able to get on pc tomorrow.. All packing is done, mum had leah yesterday  whilst i got everything sorted, i find if Leah is around, my mind tends to wander and i forget things!! Bit like when i go shopping really, have to take a list if she is with me, or perhaps thats just old age catching up 

Trish - sorry to hear you are still being ^puke^ did it last for long with the boys?? Only one more day till you can see the new babe on the scan i bet you are getting really excited now... Forgive me for being idle and not being able to count, but when does that make babe due??   Good luck for Tues if i dont get a chance to post, i am sure everything will be fine ^thumbsup^

Jeanette, Fee and Gwyn Hi

Well gonna go and do some polishing, all bathrooms are clean and i have told my dh he can hoover tomorrow as he is off!!
Bye for now (and if i cant sneak on again, see you in a fortnight)
Love Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as Im off to a childrens party again (only the third one this weekend!)

Trish- good luck for tomorrow. I was ^puke^1 Hopefully you wont have this!!!!!!!!!!

Gywn- its great to hear from you! My neice had her baby- born by emergency section as her head got stuck. Mind you she did weigh 9lb! Had a few family problems.

Well girls, I still havent heard from my family this week regarding Alexandras birthday! I shall remember this....
I feel that I have really supported my family recently and they have just dropped me now that they are happy families. I managed to get my neice and her mum speaking.

Dont get me wrong I am pleased for them, but I just hope that one day they will look back and thank me for all that I did. Its been really difficult for me- and not one of them has asked me how I am feeling. I am so grateful for my friends as I dont know how I would have coped without them. Do I sound sorry for myself or what!

Claire- how many days before you go away? I have 5.5 weeks before we sail to ireland. Hooray. Then I come back and go into hospital for knee surgery (not looking forward to that!). Have a fab time if I dont catch you before!

Fee- how are you?

Right Im going to go and get dressed (tee hee- having a lazy morning!).

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## Fee

Hi all
Gwyn - great to have you back. Must catch up with you. Are you going to post on the inbetween board too? 
Jeanette. They never do! my brother and s-i-l go away with their kids with other friends on holiday every year and never think to ask us. But it is me they phone if they need emergency child care. They never phone to ask how we are, or how Laura is doing - but I reguarly phone them if I think they are going through a stressful time. When my IVF failed in May my S-i-L chose that exact day to shout at me about how stressful HER LIFE was. hey ho... You are naturally a giver - and people take from you. BUT we love you and appreciate you ^group^.

Dee- good luck with 2ww

Trish - sorry you are ^puke^ - hopefully it won't end you up in Ossy this time. How are your boys with the new? Thinking of you as you go for the scan, and look forward to seeing your peanut pic!

Claire - have a lovely holiday.

Well - normally I've no real news - and since I last logged on here it's all been happening.

IF news - Went for appointment with our new consultant at the Lister. She is marvellous, and was so encouraging. She suggested IUI with simultaneous FET of my one little FET. So the odds are not great - but at least I'm having another go. (No money left to do IVF). I was due to phone her this week to check we could do combined treatment. However  arrived (only day 21!!! ) so I'm now worried they'll say they have to wait until my cycles settle down. I'm normally 26 - 27 days, and I've no idea why it's early. I'll probably ask Jeanette on her ASK THE NURSE thread!

SO another month down the drain!

PLUS - Laura's school have suggested I need to take her for a hearing test as they don't think her lack of listening is an attention thing. Another worry!

THEN TODAY some bl y  turned left from a right only lane into our Alfa - which we've only had 6 weeks. Only scratched paintwork as I wasn't moving. BUT then he said we should drive to the side of the road to exchange details and promptly drove off!! Police think he probably hasn't got a driving licence or insurance. Only good thing was it made Laura forget her normal on the way to school tears - cheered her up no end!!

BUT  I've lost 7lb on my weight watchers!

Lots of love to all

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Ladies,
this is definately my last posting before seaside  I have to work in the morning and then we are going to get the taxi from my mum and dads house and fly about 8.30 tomorrow nite. DH just taken me out for a pizza, had a really nice 'chat' as mum has babe for us, just to give me some chill time and to ensure i have packed everything, think she thinks i cant cope!!

Trish - I will have everything crossed for you (and will try and sneak on the pc at some point at my aunties to find out the results of your scan) ^thumbsup^

Dee- good luck with 2ww

Jeanette - You must be counting down now for your hols, it is a shame that you have to have your knee done when you come back though, hope it wont take the shine off of things for you 

Fee - Hope you have good news with your treatment, i have gone from not having af for months on end to having it by-monthly since April, and am really glad it hasnt showed up just as i am about to go seaside, i will probably be counting down though when i get back and wishing for it to start the clomid again... Just dont like the side effects they have on me..!! -  Sorry to hear about your car, it makes it all the worse when the little  drive off, they must have been guilty, did you get any details at all to give the police?? What excellent news about your weight loss, i gave up dieting, I love my food to much, i just try to do 60-80 sit ups a day to keep the tummy from dangling right over my pants 

Gwyn - Hi again!!

Right then, see you all as soon as I can (and in a fortnight if not before)
Love Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

How are you?

I lead such a boring life that I have no exciting news for you!

Still waiting to hear from the hospital re Richards sample.

Trish- hope you are feeling a bit better. It is such a horrible feeling!

Take care

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Sorry I've been missing-in-action for a while, but was constantly ^puke^ Seem to be having the first good day in ages today, so have now gone from feeling really miserable about being grotty to panicking that it's gone!! With the boys, once it started it just got worse and worse for months with no real good days, so maybe this means we're having a girl which would be lovely 

As you've probably guessed, the scan went well, though was a bit scary at first as the consultant found the sac, but couldn't find the baby   Apparently it's really deep in my womb, and of course still tiny, so it was hard to find, but it's definitely there! Only one little heartbeat, so no twins to adjust to, and my due date is 12th May. We go back for our next scan in 3 weeks, so more nail-biting anticipation!!

Fee - Good to hear you've made plans for your next attempt. I'm keeping everything crossed for you  It sounds as though you're "living in interesting times" as the chinese say, but you seem to be taking it all in your stride!! Will it cost much to fix the car?

Claire - Hope you're enjoying your fun in the sun! 

Jeanette - That family of yours are really putting you through it at the moment aren't they? But if you're anything like me you'll suffer it in silence and they'll carry on regardless. We're our own worst enemies sometimes!! I hate unpleasant atmospheres though, so I tend to simmer in the background!

Gwyn - How's things with you?

Well, I'm off to sit carefully and not tempt fate with the sicky thing! Hopefully I might even get to eat my first food in 3 days!!

Take care

Trish xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Its gone really quiet on here! Where is everyone!!!!!!!

I am now the proud owner of carpet in my hall, stairs and landing!

Still waiting to here from hoppy.

Claire- hope you are having a lovely holiday. We are in the middle of a heat wave over here (haha)........

Trish- how are you hun? I do hope you were able to eat something. Are you back at work yet? 

Fee- Im so pleased that you are trying again. I shall keep my fingers crossed for you.

Gwyn- it was lovely to hear from you. You have been missed. How are you keeping?

I have no exciting news at all! 

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## Fee

Hi all

Trish - hope the ^puke^ has settled down. Wouldn't it be lovely if this time was a girl! (Although they cost AT LEAST double I reckon - it's all those lovely clothes!).

Jeanette - how's the family thing hun? 

Dee (2) - Hope the 2ww isn't too unbearable. i hated it! Thinking of you and sending 

Claire - how's the hol? 

Gwyn - how's things with you? Are you heading for txt again?

Well - Lolly (dd) had 2 parties this weekend, and managed to pick up a bug at one of them, so all three of us spent Sunday night/Monday morning in the loo or by the washing machine (Had to wash 3 sets of bedding!). Worst bit was when she felt better on Monday and I still felt diabolical! How do single mums cope? My dh was brill.

lots of love
Fee


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi girls,

Well, I was feeling better due to some miracle drug that my GP gave me. Even managed to attend my 1st promotion board on Monday in Derby (hence lack of posts), but seem to have had a relapse since yesterday, as the pills don't seem to be working properly anymore   Have just been sick, and am still feeling like poo, so very sorry for myself 

The board seemed to go well, though who knows with these things? I've got another one next Thursday in Redditch, so I'm hoping the pills will start working again beforehand or I'll be totally useless!

Well I'll keep this short as I'm a bit fragile. Hope you're all doing okay.

Take care

Trish xx


----------



## dee123

hi girls
just thought i would pop in to say  

I have a confession to make!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I tested yesterday 13pet and yes it was a big fat positive    i rang the clinic and had a blood test today and results tommorow 

hope you are all doing well
deexx


----------



## jeanette

Dee

Fantastic news . Im so pleased for you.!!!! 

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## dee123

hi all

well I had my results from my first blood test day14 post et it was 744 i think that is good. 
can any one tell me how good it is?

I have the next on friday but i do not get the results untill monday >: never mind.


Did any one see the programme on tv maybe baby? if not the nexts one is on next thursday 7.30 all about help with fertility.

trish hope you feel better soon.

thank for all your good wishes
deexx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi all,

Dee - Fantastic news, CONGRATULATIONS!!   Yes 744 is a VERY good level, perhaps even indicative of more than one when it's at this early stage! Is that a possibility? You'll have to come and join us on the first trimester thread, if you haven't already.

I'm better again now, but still not 100%. Still off sick at the moment, but hoping to go back next week. Just don't want to go back if I'm going to be off again a day or two later.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

Speak soon,

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone!!

Feeling a bit  today, i have had an absolutely fab holiday, the weather has been gorgeous, there hasnt been a cloud in the sky and then to come back to such a miserable day, and such a big stack of washing and ironing feeling very .

Feeling doubly   as i thought af had come early (well early for me, its been about 6wks since last time and wasnt expecting for another 2) so was just getting ready to start clomid but then today i have only spotted a little, dh and i cant decide if we should have started it or not - so it could be another 6 or 8 weeks to wait again now as we decided NOT - maybe its all the flying and worry about dh wanting to buy a new car-- he has gotten his own way on the proviso that if his job goes back to his basic grade (he has been covering a senior position for the last 12 months) that it goes up for sale 

Anyway enough of my trials and tribulations!!

Trish, sorry to hear you are still feeling sick, but glad everything was good news at the scan, i spent the whole day thinking of you, couldnt get on the internet without arousing suspicion.

Dee - CONGRATULATIONS, hope the test results are good for you.

Fee - hope you are over your bout of sickness, i spent one day on holiday with s & d, i think it was something i ate, but mum says it was heatstroke 

Jeanette- Hope all is well with you

Right gonna have to go, hubby thinks i have fallen out with him

Love to all
Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi all,

Welcome back Clare, glad to hear the hols went well   Sorry to hear about the confusion re: af / clomid. Hopefully it was a false alarm and you'll get started later in the week.

Been having a major relapse the last couple of days, which hasn't done much for my mood  keep telling myself it'll all be worth it in the end, and of course it will, but sometimes it's hard to stay 

Got the results of the first promotion board yesterday - didn't get it but not too worried as I'm more concerned with getting through this pukey phase at the moment!!  Supposed to do the next one on Thursday, but not optimistic based on my relapse!

Still off sick at the moment, which is making the days drag, but couldn't face work feeling like poo  

I'm just praying that it stops at 12 weeks like the books promise!

Well enough of my moaning and groaning, I'm off to leave you in peace! Take care,

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Again,

Dh is on nights this week so again i have got free reign at this time of the night, although he has just staggered down the stairs coughing (think he thinks he has the flu coming now!!) 

Trish, sorry to hear you are still under the weather I am sure it will all be worth it in the end after everything you have been through to get this far... I feel you need a biiiiiiig    so here it is... Hopefully the sickness will wear off given time, i cant imagine what its like i was terrible when i had that one day of being sick last week and that was bad enough without going through it every day!! Its a shame about the first part of your promotion panel but that doesnt mean you have to give up for the next part, chin up you never know 

Well gonna have a chat with dh, he has talked me into buying this blasted car but at least he seems happy and he seems determined to go to work on his bike when he needs to as we plan to sell the older car we have at the minute and trade the other one in so down to 1.. we shall see ^furious^ the only good thing is he is really creeping round me at the minute!!

Well love to you all
Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone!

Trish- hope tomorrow goes well. im hoping that for your sake the n&v goes at the magic 12 weeks! Its a horrible feeling. i can still remember!!

Claire- great to have you back after your fab holiday. Washing and ironing- it brings you back to reality!

Af has arrived. Every month I think this is it!. Clomid so far appears to have cured my PMT! I read somewhere that if your progesterone and oestrogen levels are not in balance during your cycle you can have really bad PMT. So it appears (hopefully) that the clomid has adjusted my hormone levels if that makes sense (I could be very wrong though!).

Richard has finally recieved his appointment- 24th Nov!!!
Cant believe how far away it is!

Take care

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## Gwyn

Hi everyone,

Me again the blast from the past - had BIG problems with computer due to a virus so out of action. 

Hope you are all well. Congratulations to you to Dee, fantastic news,at least you can go through it with Trish.

Trish - How are you feeling now, hope the sickness subsides soon.

Claire - Thanks for welcome back - I have missed so much

Fee - Hi honey - how are you doing?

Jeanette - Hi Hon - Hope things are ok with you too.

To anyone else hello.

Well lots gone on since hols (with friends and new baby no. 3) - had some times when couldnt quite cope with all my feeling but had a good hols anyway. Came back and another good friend with 4 boys (has been with me to hosp for txs etc) decided for go for number 5 and fell first month. Its so not fair sometimes. I am so pleased for her but why cant it be me/us aswell. 

I am always pleased for people when they fall pg but its only normal to be jealous that I am not there with them. I dont want it to be me and not them though.

One of the girls from our support group, got pg from first full IUI then sadly m/c at 7 weeks. Just done 2nd IUI and pg again. Its been busy with the positives lately.

My friend went to have Tarot cards read, and she was told that a mate of hers was having IVF tx and would have a baby by next xmas. This intrigued me so much that I went on Tuesday and guess what - she told me that I would have more kids and got the IVF message. She told me that I would be pg soon and at end send I would be by end of Jan, she was so convinced that I could have money back if not - SPOOKY, God I hope she is right.

Have had NK cells and antibody test back - all normal - so thats not the problem with us. Drs have suggested embryo screening on next IVF tx. Have one frozen blasto, but am really not sure if I can bear losing that aswell but use this on a natural cycle first. So we have to come to a decision soon. So much going round my head AAAAAAHHHHHHHH

Anyway enough rabbitting on, fingers are hurting as not typed for so long. 

Love to you all and hopefully be back to normal (if I have ever been).

Love and take care
Gwyn
xx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Gwyn - Nice to hear from you again. OMG how spooky was that clairvoyant?   Sounds really promising to me, I'm keeping all my mystic-vibes pointed in your direction and can't wait to hear it's all come true   You sound really organised with the tx, I'm really impressed. Don't feel guilty about being jealous of anyone who manages to get pg, I was exactly the same and it's only natural. In fact I still get slightly jealous even now, of the ones who have had their babies as they can finally relax!!! So I'm probably much worse than you  

Jeanette - Sorry it wasn't your month again  though good result with the PMT! 24th November is miles away, I can't believe they're making you wait so long! When Phil did his test they just gave him a pot at the doctor's surgery and he had to do it after 3 days abstinence and just take it in to our local hospital path lab. We got the results in about 5 days. Why is it taking so long for you? Still at least you've got a date now and will soon know the situation as it really is. Lots of luck honey 

Clare - So he talked you round then?!  They can be persuasive when they want something can't they?! 

Dee - How are you doing? Has it sunk in yet?

Fee - Hope you're okay 

Well, I'm off to have some brekkie before the daily ^puke^ gets going.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Evening all,
Babe safely tucked up in my bed with her dad, its her treat when hes on nights, she goes to bed with him and then stays with me all night i love snuggling up with her and watching her when shes asleep... Think thats when my desire for another gets stronger as she is dead cuddly when shes tired... 

Gwyn - nice to hear from you.. wasnt it strange what the clairvoyant said?? I have to say i have never had the bottle to go to one or have tarot cards read that kind of thing freaks me out a little  I know what you mean about the longing for another when you see other little ones, my friend has just had her 2nd, her 1st is 5 days older than my Leah and she conceived within 2 months, she was quite surprised when i told her its been 2 years for us... it feels such a private thing.. I just cant face saying to people we dont want another child and saying we have been trying for so long would just mean people apologising and i cant cope with that either - guess i will just long in silence... 

Trish - Hope you are not quite so sick today keeping my fingers xrossed for you to get to 12 wks and then be symptom free and dance through the rest of your pg.

Jeanette - a big  coming your way... How many lots of clomid have you had now?? Dont know when i am going to be able to start again, had a bit of a false alarm last week, thought i was going to be able to start again but it was just spotting... wondering if i should to a pg tst but am convinced it will be -ve like the last dozen i have done!! 
My dh also just got a bottle from our drs and then had to take a  sample to the hospital at his leisure!! we got his test results and my bloods all at the same time.. what on earth are your lot up to??

Dee & Fee - Howz things with you two?

Well gonna go before you all fall asleep - i know i sound a bit melancholy think its first day back at work blues... dont think the crap weather is helping either..

Love to all
Take care Claire


----------



## dee123

Hi to you all 
just short as not feeling to good. my second test results back post 16et 1618 I have my scan on 16th
hope everyones doing well
deexx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well, just thought i would say a quick hi and see what everyone is up to.. Cant believe its Thursday already this week has gone so fast.. i guess its because i have been playing catch up after my hols..  Have a weekend off being 'mum' as my motherinlaw is having Leah on sat to go and buy her some clothes for her bday nxt week, cant believe she will be 4, and then she is keeping her overnight so we can go pictures.. told him he has to take me out for dinner and he cant say no as hes still creeping about, he picks up the new car tomorrow.

Love to all, speak to you soon
Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Dee- hope you are feeling better and good luck with the scan.

Claire- I had clomid for 4 months. Cured my pmt, but thats about it! However, I did have one month when I bled really heavily for half a day and that was it. As it was so unusual I just wonder what it was, but it would have been a bit to early to confirm.

Trish- how are you feeling? 

I let Alexandra sneek into bed with me as well! When we go on holiday soon I shall let her sleep with me! (Richard doesnt know yet but as a treat I will for a couple of nights).

Hope everyone else is well.

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Well having a "good" day so far  so trying to make the most of it!

Promotion board seemed to go well, should get an answer next week so keep your fingers crossed! Got another one on 13th November for a place in Staffordshire, but am going to make that the last one as they're driving me mad now, and it's too much hassle in conjunction with the ^puke^

My youngest has developed an interest in having a baby around after watching "Baby Story" with me this morning, so I'm hoping this will help him take the news more calmly when we tell him! We're going to wait till Christmas so it won't seem such a long wait for him till it arrives, and I have bought him a book called "Mummy's having a baby" to help soften the blow!!

Don't know if I said, but now signed off work till the end of October, so currently a lady of leisure when not up-chucking, which is far more boring than I remembered!!

Well, I'm off to have a shower. Hope all are well.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Morning All,
Thought i would drop you a line whilst i am baby free (she is at my MILaws till this afternoon) and hubby still in bed catching up with his sleep after a week of nights..  Went out to cinema and for a meal last nite, it was lovely to have some time to ourselves and walk round Toys R Us without I want, I want and screaming as we say NO   

Jeanette- You are the first person I have read that says she has had a heavy bleed with clomid, thought i was a ^shocked^.. To be frank with you this is why we have waited so long before trying the clomid again I was really, REALLY heavy on all 3 times we tried, the first time frightened me so much i rang the dr who said it was a side effect - Nice to have the knowledge afterwards! But I am willing to give it another 3 cycles (when and if af ever arrives) as at least this time I am having blood tests too.. so they should at least be able to see if i am ovulating properly. 
It cant be long till you go away now can it?? 

Trish - You seem much more positive on your last posting obviously the time off is suiting you! Just a shame you are still being sick. I am keeping my fingers xrossed for a good result in your promotion board.

Dee - Hope you are feeling better now sending you a  to cheer you up

Hi to anyone else out there.

Right gonna go and peel some spuds (very exciting) and then gonna wake up dh for some  whilst the babe is away!!!
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

Hi all!
Remember me! I've been unable to post as my computer has been dreadful, and is now at the computer hospital. I'm doing this at work (sneaky) as no=one else is in in my department today!

Trish! I know the m s is terrible - hope it goes soon - but how jealous am I!!! Hope all is going really well. Are you going to post your scan pics?

Gwyn - there you are! Are you going for FET soon? I'm on the Oct/Nov cycle buddies - Ahhhrghh. With my one frostie blastie baby! Don't hold out any hope at all this time. Feel so unpositive. How can it possibly work when IVF, with all the supporting drugs etc, and two perfect embies only resulted in a big fat zero! But at least this way it will be over by Christmas, and I'll be able to have a drink!. Weird about the clairvoyant thing! Hope it's true. I would love to go - but only if she was going to say the same to me!!! 

I am rabbiting on! Sorry!

Jeanette - how are things with you hun? 

Claire - how lovely to have time! What did you see at cinema?

We had the most awful day yesterday. We went to dh's sisters for family lunch as mother in law had bday yesterday. Sister's home is full of original paintings, sculptures by Frink, and everything is "don't" for poor Laura. Brother in law definitely one of those "God, who'd want children" types. Even in the garden it was "Don't touch" and "Can't you stop her doing that" As we drove off I burst into frustrated tears (AF due any minute girls!). Why bother to ask us? I don't mind the don'ts - but there should be something positive as an alternative. 
School has certainly had an effect on DD! She now complains things are "boring", and NEVER does as she's told. How do you make children do as they are told first time. I end up shouting, which is hideous.

Sorry to rant! I just need the world to stop so I could just catch up a bit!
Fee
xxxxxx


----------



## Gwyn

Hi all,

Fee - Spooky = have just IM'd you quickly to see how your doing.

Jeanette - Joshua still has his moments when he wants to spend a night cuddling up to us and he's 11 in November but its not going to be long till he doesn't - I make the most of it (tho he will always be my baby).

Trish - Hope the sickness stops soon.

Claire - It took a lot of courage to see the Tarot reader - I only went cos my friends reading picked up IVF. I just think it is such a weird thing to pick up on cards (IVF isnt a daily occurrence to everyone) and it has been with my friend and myself - Just holding my breath and hoping she is right. Friends have asked us to go on hols next year and I laughed with DP and said we couldnt as reader said it would be cancelled as pg. He wasnt that impressed!! But who knows.

Hello to everyone else - Sorry but cant seem to get on here as much as before and keep losing track of everyone (Am such a bad girl)

We have taken antibiotics this month (same ones we took 12 yrs ago the month before I conceived naturally. Lets hope that this is the answer but who knows, if it does that I shall be screaming for everyone to have a dose. These were given to us both after we did a Post Coital Test.

We may go for our one blastocyst frostie next cycle - but feel that my dream is safer there than seeing if it thaws and transferring it and if fails. Not sure if we will have another go after. Consultant has said to have another go and do the chromosome testing but thats nearly another £2000 on top. Its just getting ridiculous, especially as we have so much to do on the house. What way do we turn AAAAAAHHHHHH

We have been frantically looking at senior schools the last few weeks for Joshua for next September. I cant believe he is in his last year. (I am having a drip put in so I can have permanent wine to ease my nerves)!!

I am feeling really low to think I have been on this rollercoaster for 9 years trying for my baby. And also the fact that one friend now has her 3rd baby and another has just told me shes pg with her 5th. I know that they are both wanted and planned but why cant I get my 2nd.

I was watching Neighbours yesterday and cried through it as Lyn had her baby - thinking - I want to be in labour - I know I have now definately lost my mind!!!


Well enough waffle - sending you all lots of love and luck
in our dreams.

Gwyn
xx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Gwyn - How's it going? I so hope that the next try is your time honey, I'm sending you all my positive preggers vibes!!  

Fee - Try to stay positive honey. Our first attempt looked like a certain success as we had ELEVEN blastocysts, and 2 perfect grade 1 blastos transferred, but no joy, whereas on our second go we only had 4 embies, and had to have day 3 transfer as it was looking dodgy. The remaining 2 didn't survive to go for freezing, but as you know I am now pregnant so you never can tell! I know the success rates for frozen aren't as good, but it DOES work, and somebody has to be the one, why not you? Anyway, lots and lots of luck and love   

Had our 10 week scan today, and little bubs is now 30mm and wriggling away! It still seems a little unbelievable, I'm so afraid that I'll wake up and it will all be a dream  I have now been cast back into the arms of the NHS, so will see a midwife in a couple of weeks for another scan. We have both of the first 2 on video, which is really cool! Also got some nice piccies, but can't post them as our scanner is on the fritz and we don't have sufficient technology to get the vid on board!!

Dh is away now for 2 nights on riot refresher training, so I'm all alone with the boys. Will probably sleep for most of it as seem to be constantly knackered 

Well, gotta go as I need to powder my nose. Hope everyone else is well.

Trish xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are well.

Trish- wow! great news about the scan- brill that you can video it as well! Hope you are feeling better. Have a lovely few days with your boys!

Gywn- great to hear from you. Wondered where you were! I hope Alexandra is still a mummys girl at 11. Fingers crossed about the antibiotics and good luck with what you decide to do next (hopefully it wont be needed). Intravenous wine- sounds good to me!

Dee- hope you are well. Hows it going?

Claire- good luck with the clomid. Im glad to hear that you had some quality time with dh. What did you see at the cinema? Hopefully we will go and see Finding Nemo soon. Looks good!

Fee- you naughty girl sneaking on at work! Hope you are feeling better. Mind you, my mother in law is doing a great job of winding me up about my pending knee operation! Others words Alexandra comes out with includes 'wicked' & 'cool'! When you find the answer to getting children to do as they are told first time, please let me know!

I have had such a busy day at work today! I was so glad to come home!

I go on holiday a week on Saturday. Hooray!

Take care

Love

Jeanette xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say " Hi " and hope you don't mind me joining you - it's been really uplifting reading your posts - I know that sounds strange but when you already have a child you get soo mixed up wanting another that it's just great to hear there are other people out there going through the same things..oops -ranting - sorry.

I have a DD from my 3rd IVf and am just 5 weeks pregs' with another so I'M TERRIFIED that I won't make it through the next 8/9 months and also still in shock!

Hope you don't mind me joiing in..

Dee, were you in the Oct 2ww? How are you doing?

Hi to you all,

Deb (rsmum )


----------



## jeanette

Hi Deb

Welcome to this thread and no we dont mind you joining us.

Congratulations on your pg. We will all support you through the next 8 months.

Whats great is that we understand what each other is going through. Im sure you will have read that we have all had good and bad days on here. I dont know what I would have done without the understanding and support that this thread gives us.

Welcome Deb.

Hope everyone else is well!

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## Fee

Hi Deb - welcome to us over here, and congratulations! 

Trish - ahh, thanks for the postive thinking! I'm trying not to think about it really - I think I got my hopes up so much last time, and it still didn't work, and I was so upset that Laura still cries for her sister. We've told her that we'll start trying to adopt her a sister after Christmas, so she's now fixed on an adoption, which means that I can relax somewhat about the treatment (she came in to our actual transfer last time and saw the "eggs" on screen). I just want to be made unconscious for the 2ww! How terrific getting your scan on video. WOW. 

Gwyn !!! Great to have you back. You feel about your blastocyst snow baby the way I feel about mine. Would rather take it home and keep it "safe" than take the risk. But also need it to be over. This is our last go as the money has definitely all gone after this. A year of spending money like water! I'll IM you when I've read your IM! Hope Laura is as cuddly at 11 - but then she isn't really that cuddly at 4. But since she started school she's been climbing into our bed about 3 am every day. Woke up this morning with her hair up my nose and her arm across my head and her feet hard into my chest. Richard was, presumably, being pushed out of bed by her bottom!

Jeanette - yep, very naughty, and here I am again! But I do so much overtime that I don't care! And the good news is our computer is ready, so from tonight I'll be back on at home - and able to join the chat room for the first time in ages. (Hope!)

And Claire, how are you? 

Lots of love to all - off to get the mid-morning decaff!

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
A really quick one today, its Leahs birthday, i have both sets of grandparents and both sets of aunty/uncles coming round so cooking for 10!! Cant believe its wed again today, just like last week its flown.. i am sure i am going to wake up tomorrow and it will be XMAS!!

Right really must go, will do a proper posting 2 mo

Love and babydust all round

Claire


----------



## dee123

Hi
Yes Deb I was in the 2ww Glad to hear you got though it well done. 

well I have my first scan in the morning. 

A little early as dh goes away, back to work for three months 

If dh is still away for the other scans I will take my 14yr old son with me. he can't wait. He said that for tomorrow scan, he is going to ring me in his lunch break to see how we got on.
I'm very lucky, He's very special 

Hope everyone is doing well

deexx


----------



## Fee

TWO positives from this small (but select) group! I'm glowing with referred pride! Hope I can add to them in November!

Claire - it's less than 70 days till crimble! So, how was Leah's birthday (was she 5?). Bet she had a great time!

Well - I've definitely got toothache now! How typical that it's in time for the weekend!

Feexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa (W)

Dear All

Hope you don't mind me joining you on this part of FF. I joined FF last week & have already had so much support & info. from the 'Clomid Thread bunch'. 

I am currently taking my first cycle of clomid this month as my ovulation has been all over the place for the past couple of years. I am concerned that the hospital are not monitoring me by scan or blood tests though - maybe they want to see if my cycle settles down this time & then they will review it. 

I really hope you don't mind me joining this 'select' group but I find that because I've already got my 3 yr old boy people think I should be satisfied with that (which I am) but I still feel the stress & anxiety about having a brother or sister for him. He seems so aware of other children that he keeps asking when he will have a brother or sister. He was a simple miracle because I've also had severe endo. & was told I would never have children. 

Anyway wishing you all the best in this group & hope to hear all the positives & the difficult moments too. We are all here for each other.

Thanks

Lisa W


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
I feel like i have sooooo much catching up to do, there are some disadvantages to dh being on earlies  not a prob next week though he is back on lates and once leah is in bed the pcs all mine!! I have to have a little ^furious^ about him first though as he has been playing with the pc he has bought another little one so that when we have broadband he can download stuff on one and then we can use the other... the only prob is its crashed on me 3 times this morning... think i might just save this message now.. right back again, hopefully it will still be there should the worst happen!!

Ok here goes (and may i apologise in advance if i forget anyone, i have had 2 pages of messages to read and had to take notes as i have already saved this message  )

Gwyn - Hope the tarot reader was right and that this course of antibiotics works, making you pg.. hope the pc test wasnt too horrible.

Trish - glad to hear you have got such good news with the scan and as for a video it must be so exciting to actually see the babe and be able to watch it over and over at home.. Hope the boys didnt wear you out too much when you had them by yourselves.

Jeanette/Fee - we went to see bad boyz 2 - not much of a chick flick admittedly but swearing and violence aside (i really thought it ought to have been an 18 not a 15) there were actually some very funny scenes i havent laughed this much in ages. 
Just seem to be waiting for af now so i can start clomid, i have even toyed with the idea of going back to see the dr to give me the norithisterXX (cant remember rest) to make me have one, dont think dh will be v. happy though as we did agree to wait and see what my body does by itself

Welcome to deb (congratulations on a big fat +ve) and to LisaW I know what you mean about the things people say.. the only thing i dont have at the minute is leah asking for a brother/sister although i am sure that will come

Dee - glad all is going well with the pg... Keep smiling!

Right i am going to go as i have my friend and her daughter and 3month old (yes i do ache when i have seen him.. feeling a little tearful now at the thought of him - perhaps af on way afterall!!) coming for lunch and then the babysitter coming for dinner... and before all that whilst Leah is at playschool (someone asked - she was 4 this week) i have to clean the house from top to bottom--- and hang the washing out.. just wanted to make sure i caught up with you all first..

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Who fancies a chat in the chat room one day?

im free most nights or Sundays. Whats convenient for those who want to chatter!!!

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## dee123

hi all

well i do not belive this but i am having two!!!!!!  yes two!!!!!!! twins 

well just taken dh of to the train! he works on a ship. he has gone now for 3 1/2 months . he will be back 18th jan. i will look big and fat then, when he see's me again, well i'm starting now.


i am feeling and i have a cold. so i think a few days rest to get over the shock and cold.

well, i do hope everyone is well, i'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone sorry


love deexx


in shock


----------



## clairea

Morning,

I am just getting ready for Leahs birthday party this afternoon, we have hired the ball pit/play area at the local pub for an hour and then they get party games/facepainting and food for the second hour so at least i dont have to clear up this time!! 

Dee -   ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^ CONGRATULATIONS on the twins, you must be thrilled... Twins run in our family (both our mums, fathers are twins) and it was the first question i asked when i went for my scan with Leah and my mum is convinced that either me or my sister (who has been trying for over 12months too - no children so far) will have twins which is why its taking us both so long.. It sounds like a long wait till you see dh again, you must be very strong to manage by yourself for such long periods of time.

Jeanette - DH on lates this week any night after i put leah to bed at 7 should be good for a 'chat'  dh thinks i am addicted to gossiping with everyone on ff, but i keep telling him he is only doing the same posting on some Skoda RS site - sad BXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone else -- Hi, hope you are all well..

Well, got brekky to make and ironing to do and there is suposed to be a workman coming to move our ugly electric meter out of the hallway to the outside wall at some point.

Love Claire


----------



## Fee

Exhausted today. AF + teef playing up and took Laura and my 2 nephew's swimming!
Wow - twins Dee. I expect you will have to lie down all weekend to get over the shock! How nice that while DH is away you have lovely 14 yr old gent (DS) to take care of you! 
Gwyn and Jeanette - how ya doing? Obviously something more exciting than loggin on here !!!
Claire - Happy Birthday for Leah!! xx It would be great if she and Laura could meet. Perhaps one weekend?
We're hoping to take Laura to see Finding Nemo tomorrow.
Short post from me - sorry - I'm absolutely pooped today
Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## dee123

hi everyone 
thanks for your kind words well I'm off to the baby show tommorow with my ds
love dee


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Dee,

I just joined you all a few dasy ago and am so out of touch - I just read your message - you must be so thrilled - it's sooo exciting  

I am very happy for you. I can't believe you now have to wait 3.5 months for Dh to come back - that's a tough one - I guess you WILL be huge!! 

CONGRATULATIONS and hope you can out your feet up - A LOT!!!

I'm getting REALLY addicted to this site! 

Deb ( rsmum )


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Not feeling very chatty today, just had a bit of a weep and feel tired and Crappy  must be becaue of the busy week i have had... Leah had a lovely time at her party yesterday she is out in the garden at the mo, she is tired and grumpy too as she is all bunged up... Poor pete he has just come home from work to 2 grumpy women!

Speak to you tomorrow, hopefully will feel better by then

Claire


----------



## Fee

Hi all

Claire - hope you're feeling brighter today. Tired and emotional after the party was supposed to be Leah! Hope you're OK hun. Says on your profile you might be cycling Oct - any news

Trish - how's the ^puke^ - better now?

Gwyn - where are you?!!!

Dee - hope you're not too weepy on your ownsome. 

Jeanette - how'ya doing? Sorry haven't been able to chat - it looks different than when I last went in. Which room do you go in?

Well - AF finally arrived, so I'm off for my scan this afternoon. Can't believe I'm cycling again. Last time this time. After this we're going to try to adopt as our money has run out. Laura is quite excited at the prospect, which is good.

Fee xxxx


----------



## dee123

hi girls
I went to see doc today midwife will call me in a week or two.
it is a bit lonly with out dh, he is very helpfull when he is home and now I have to do every thing myself which sound silly as Im only just pg but I have a bad leg and hips and already got a huge bell, doc said it was just because it is my second. I look about five months gone at leased!!!! 
love to all deexx


----------



## clairea

Evening Everyone thanks for the kind words,

Feeling a lot chirpier today   Dont know what was up yesterday, only usually feel like that when af is here... 
Dh on lates this week, i cant decide which is worse this or nights, at least i get to see him for a couple of hours in the day when hes on nights as he gets up when we get home at 2 and then goes back to bed at 7, whereas this week, he is gone b4 we get home.  (although he has to work all weekend after lates and is off on nights --- tough decision!) 

Dee - You sound as though you are being very brave already, heres me whinging about not seeing dh for a few days and you have 3 months to go!! when is the baby (oops babies) due?? Did you buy anything nice at the show?

Fee - Had a false alarm a couple of weeks ago, just turned out to be spotting so i am hoping that af will be some time this week.. i dont know whether you read b 4 but i dont have regular cycles (i dont usually have af when not on the pill, but have had ones bi-monthly since april)... wanted to let my body have a 'natural' cycle rather than use drugs to induce one like last yr when i used clomid as dr says its possible that this may throw my body out even further... last time had af was aug so fingers xrossed - I cant believe i usually feel quite blessed not having this trauma every month and now i desparately want one  I have everything xrossed for you with your scan & treatment hope all goes well for you, you are being so brave. 
Did you enjoy nemo, Leah loved it (and so did I!)

Jeanette - thanks for your email yesterday, hope you got my reply.

Trish - not heard from you in a while hope you are well - did you get the results from your board for promotion??

Hi Gwyn & Deb

Love Claire

Ps one quick question... My dr says when i start the clomid this time, i have to have a blood test on d22, whereas a lot of the other girls on the postings all say d21 - can anyone enlighten me


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Holiday countdown has begun!!!!!!

Only 3 days to go. Hooray!

Claire- I thought it was day 21. Just check with your dr in case your hospital prefers day 22! Hope you are better.

Im going to try and aim to get into the chatroom tonight at around 830-9pm if anyone is available!

Hope everyone is well. I have no news what so ever!!!!

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
what a day!!

Hubby having a tantrum about old car, reckons i have trashed tyres by driving on them flat, i have only had it a week  then to make matters worse the log book has come back for the new car with incorrect details on... my name isnt on it and the insurance is in my name so technically we were uninsured but didnt know it... and no thats not quite the end of it as the log book has to be right for us to change our personalised plate from the old car to the new one, but when dh rang them they said they cant do it all in one go ^furious^ however, i am going to play daft and send all the papers off once now!!
Well thats enough grumbling -- last day at work for me 2mo for this week 

Jeanette - i bet you cant wait for your hols the break will do you good... How long are you going for?

Hi to everyone else.. its gone a bit quiet hope you are all well

XX Claire


----------



## Fee

Good to talk to some of you girlies in the Chat Room last night. Couldn't say good bye properly as my machien froze!

I felt a bit awkward when the girl who'd just got the negative result said "does everyone in here have children?" - it is so hard. I felt guilty for having mentioned Laura - but then we all want the same thing!

Clairea - we didn't get to Finding Nemo in the end. Can't remember why not now. Anyway, we'll probably go on Saturday afternoon. 

How are our M's2Bee today?

Fee xxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Yes, it was good to chat last nite, and Fee I felt the same when that lady asked if we all had children already, it was very strange that nearly everyone off of this thread was on together..

Have only just got in tonite been at my mums for dinner so not got time as i really MUST have a bath  didnt get time last nite for obvious reasons then had a blazing row with dh about the car fiasco ^furious^ kind of made up now so i hope we are in for a  when he gets home just to make sure!


hope you are all well ... Trish are you okay, not heard from you for a while.... Just to let you know I am thinking about you.

Claire


----------



## Fee

Hi all
Claire - hope dh did give you a nice cuddle last night! 

Yes - Trish - how are you? Long time no hear.

Well - I had a bit of a down day yesterday. Laura started 1/2 term yesterday (they have one of those teacher training days today) and came home with a really useful list of all the children in the class, their addresses, Mum and Dad's names and SIBLINGS. And only two children in her class of 30, have no siblings. I just sat and sobbed in the hall while she was watching a video, hoping she wouldn't come out to see where I was. It is soooo hard. And I know this txt isn't going to work. I've got such a stressful week next week, on the one week when I need to be calm. I'm feeling really mis today  

Fee xxxx


----------



## clairea

Morning All,

Hope you are feeling better Fee a bit  coming your way it must have been awful for you seeing that list... I am keeping my fingers crossed for you in a big way that this one last tx will work for you

Hope everyone else is well, I am full of a cold and was in bed at 8.15 last nite, but it must have worked as i sound much worse than i feel this morning (shame dh not here to play on his sympathy) not much planned for the wend, taking leah (who is also full of a cold - we are having a snuffling competition and have used all of the tissues up in the house ) to the local garden centre someone told me they have some animals for the kids to look at and dh at work all wend then tomorrow i have to stay in as the bloke is coming to finish moving the elec meter out of the hall to outside so dh will have no more excuses on why he cant do any more decorating in there!!

Well gonna go i havent got my glasses on and i dont want a headache for the rest of the day.

Love Claire


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi all,
I thought I had better introduce myself.
Fee (very kindly) sent me an IM to say - Come and Join Us! so here I am.
Briefly, I have a dd of 2 from our first go at ICSI in 2000 (VERY lucky I know).
We got six frosties from that batch and I have had two one-embryo natural cycle FET's this year (one May, one September) but unfortunately both were -ve. Oh well, I guess I've used up my lucky streak with the first one .
But, looking on the +ve side we still have three frosties left, and I hope to go again - with another one - early next year, so we are not at then end of the road quite yet. However, I am already resigned to having to have another fresh cycle though, which I'm not looking forward to as I have terrible troubles with blood tests. Oh well, these things are sent to try us.
I can relate to some of your posts above for sure, as I'm the only one out of 12 mums at the local toddler group that isnt either pg again or already has another one!!!
So, that's me in a nutshell. Hope to chat to some of you before too long.
Thanks again Fee for inviting me in!
Hawkeye.


----------



## clairea

Evening everyone,
It really has gone quiet out there... think Jeanette is still on hols and hope you are okay Trish its been quite a while since we heard from you, hope all is well  

I have had to relinquish pc control tonite as dh on earlies so i have just sent him to have a bath to give me a quick 5 mins to say hi to you all..

Welcome to hawkeye, there are usually a few more of us around as you will probably have read.. glad you decided to come and join us

Well gonna go now just heard him get out of bath-- dont want to get into trouble

Byeeeeeeeeeeee
Claire


----------



## Janieb

Hi girls

Thought I'd pop back and see you all, haven't posted on this thread for a while.

Well I have 10 days to go till my c-section to produce our much wanted second child. DS (nearly 5) is SO excited he can't wait. He is one of two in his 27 reception class that have no siblings, Fee - I know how hard that is for them.

I just wanted to spread some babydust here an remind you all that assisted conception has the best chance of working if you have had a live birth, so you all have such a good chance. I wish you all so much luck and hope you can be as lucky as us (1st time IVF worked after 2 ectopics). I truly do. My ds's face when we told him he was going to get his baby was a picture, I so hope you can all experience that wonderful feeling.

Apologies if I upset anyone, but secondary infertility is a hideous beast full of guilt and double edged feelings. Only we understand the pain.

love to all

Jane x


----------



## RSMUM

Jane - lovely to read your post - I was crying when I read about your DS's face - you must be SOOOO excited.

I'm JUST at the beginning of that journey again - going for my first scan tom. so am crossing everything that we see a good strong heartbeat..trying to stay positive but am really quite... 


Your post really did make me smile though - how wonderful ..all the best.

Deb


----------



## Fee

Hi all - especially Hawkeye! Good to have you with us.

Janie - wow, that's come round quickly. Your ds sounds amazing. We're on txt because our dd so badly wants a sibling and all I want for crimble is to see her face light up as we tell her. ONE DAY! Hope all goes well in these tummy expanding final days!

Well - I've posted elsewhere - but just to let you know that Richard and I have abandoned this txt cycle. My body is simply not doing enough, and we really need this one last embie to have the best possible chance, so we've deferred till next year. It is sad, but it gave me a real shock to know my body could give me such a dramatic NO GO message. First time it's ever let me down, so I really need to listen and get my energy levels up before we take on what I hope will be a health pregnancy next year! (Thinking positive for a change you see!)

Hope you all are well.

Gwyn - where are you hun? Miss you - you haven't posted for a while.

Fee xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

JUst wanted to pop in and give you my sad news...my scan went badly - no heartbeat - no nothing...absolutely gutted - but what's worse is they've made me stay on the meds etc. for another week and then go for another scan - can't really see the point..

anyway, thanks so much for all your suport girls, I'll be back gabbling on again soon - once I've got my strength back..sigh!  

Fee - so sad to read your post but I think it's good that you are listening to your body..good luck with everything..

Deb


----------



## Fee

Deb,
I've posted to you on 1st tri - but so sorry for your news. 
This week is going to be so touch - but we're here for you. The doctors sound terrible. I think they are just not trained to give bad news in the right way. They retreat into this matter-of-fact mode which is simply insulting - when they really should just say... I've some bad news... and give you a cuddle. Have they said why they are keeping you on meds? Perhaps the heartbeat will show at 8 weeks?

Fi xxx


----------



## Fee

Sorry - should have signed Fee. Fi is my normal name, but someone already had that on here when I started!
Fee x


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi Girls,

Humble apologies for disappearing on you all, but have been in hospital with severe vomiting, so was incommunicado! I got out a few days ago, and have been better until yesterday when I had a bit of a relapse, and I have already ^puke^ twice this morning so I'm praying it won't get really bad again.

There's so much to catch up on, but I haven't had a chance yet. I'll try to get to it in the next few days.

I would like to offer huge  to Deb - I was so sorry to hear your news, but it sounds as though it's not definite yet so try to stay positive until you have the next scan.

Fee - Also hugs to you after having to abandon your cycle, but hopefully this will mean you are doubly ready for your next go. We're all thinking of you.

Claire - It was so nice to see that I wasn't forgotten while I was chucking for Britain!! Thanks for caring honey!!

I'll try to check in as much as possible, but it may be a while due to my dodgy tum.

Take care till next time.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Sorry i havent been about much this week, i have had to relinquish pc control to my dh as he is here in the afternoons at the minute.

Deb - I am so sorry to hear your sad news and a great big  coming your way... Take care and look after yourself, it goes without saying that i have my fingers crossed for you in that they may have been wrong... 

Fee - you seem very positive considering you have decided to abandon your tx this month, have a good rest and you youll be able to have a big ^drunk^ for xmas and you will be all relaxed and refreshed ready for the new year

Trish - so sorry to hear you have been so poorly, hopefully now you have got to 12 weeks your sickness will subside and you can carry on and enjoy your pregnancy, are the men in your house looking after you well??

Jeannette - Are you back from hols yet?? Hope you had a nice time.. 

Well, gonna go and bath Leah
Love to all (and anyone else i forgot)
Claire


----------



## clairea

Hi everyone,

Its all gone a bit quiet out there hope you are all keeping well... Was a bit down on Sat as i finally plucked up the courage to do a pt as havent had af since Aug but needless to say it was -ve  spent the weekend being a bit grumpy mainly at dh but feel okay now.. if its gonna happen it will... Had to console myself with buying baby bits for dhs aunty whos partner is due to give birth in Jan.. had mixed feelings - it was nice buying baby bits again but sad as they werent for me.. They have had a really hard pregnancy though and i know she will be thrilled with what i've bought and that will make me feel better.. Gonna take it down the first week in Dec when we go to London for the wend to do our xmas shopping.

Well, think i may have bored you all to death by now..
Hope you are all keeping well (and that you've stopped being ^puke^ Trish and that you are resting before you go into hospital Jeanette)
Love to all
Claire


----------



## Fee

Hiya all
Claire - sorry about the -ve - even if you know the likely result seeing that test result brings you right down with that sickening bump. 

Trish - hope you'll still keep popping in here. Read on 1st tri that you are still getting some sickness. Hope this is sorting itself out now that you are week 13 (I think you are anyway!).

Debs - thanks for your lovely, lovely IM. Hope you are taking time to lick your wounds rather than jump back into everything. The world will wait - take care of you 

Liz - thanks for your post. When did you do txt? Are you going to cycle again?

Gwyn - WHERE ARE YOU

Hawkeye - hope you're OK

I'm sure I've missed someone.... Oh yes -... Dee... how are the twins  

And jeanette - in case you log on from holiday (and why would you?!) - a big cyber hug to you! 

Fee xxxxxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Im back!!!!!

Hope everyone is well.

Ireland was/ is beautiful. Mind you, where we were everything had closed down for the winter! Ah well I had a laugh about it especially when richard had to drive for nearly an hour to find some where to eat (he was so not impressed- ha ha) !!!!

Off into hoppy on Thurday for knee surgery- please please send me loads of 'no pain vibes!'. Starting to get butterflies in my stomach......

Then its the countdown to 's' day on the 26th Nov!!!

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxx


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Thanks so much for all your good wishes - had a really awful day yesterday, chucking every half hour all day (sorry) but seem okay so far today - thank god.

Jeanette - Welcome back from your hols - Ireland sounds lovely, I've always wanted to go but never got around to it as yet. Good luck with your op - we'll all be thinking of you and sending lots of 

Fee - Thanks for your good wishes too. You're right, I am on week 13 now and it DOES seem to be getting better, though still hanging in there to make an unwelcome appearance every couple of days! I've been off sick from work for 6 weeks now, but I've promised myself I won't attempt to go back till I've had at least one full week feeling okay. Otherwise, I'll only end up setting myself back again. Luckily we get full pay for the first 6 months, and pregnancy related absence can't be held against you for sick monitoring purposes, so I don't have to worry. Anyway, it's the first sick I've had in 3 years so I'm not exactly a problem child!!

I'm officially in the 2nd trimester now - I can hardly believe it! 

Unfortunately, I didn't get the promotion I went for, but I got a "qualified" marking and really good feedback on my board performance, so that's good and means that they think I was suitable for the position, but there was just a better candidate on the day. Never mind, I have other things to worry about at the moment anyway!!

Well, I'm going to go and have a look at my baked spuds in the oven, which I've been craving all morning! Take care everyone.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Morning Everyone,
I have the day off of work today as leah has her pre-school jabs  the only downside is i have to work tomorrow instead 

Fee, thanks for the comforting words about my -ve test, i was quite grumpy last weekend but am feeling better now, af still hasnt put in an appearance so i STILL cant start the clomid again but hey, good things come to those who wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jeanette - glad to hear you had a nice holiday like Trish i have always wanted to go but never gotten round to it, i was rather hoping my cousin would get married to his irish partner over there so we had no excuse not to visit but he has decided to go and get married in Italy instead - inconsiderate !!

Trish, sorry to hear you are still being sick, it must be awful for you... just make sure that you look after yourself and the little one, i am glad to read you have no intention of going to work until you are better just hope you can start to enjoy your pregnancy soon 

Did anyone do anything exciting for bonfire nite?? We went to a display yesterday, and leah just moaned she was cold (despite several layers of clothing, hats coat and gloves etc) and that she wanted to go home, just as the fireworks were due to start she fell asleep!! however once they did start she woke up and appreciated them! Somehow we got in free, think it was because we were the only mad people to walk, everyone else had cars...

Well, gonna go and get dressed and wake my 2 sleeping beauties, dh is off work to get some of his jobs round the house sorted, we are just glad he didnt end up having to go on strike as it didnt affect Leicester.

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Love Claire


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi to everyone and hope you're all doing well. I've decided to wait until I have a natural m/c so it's yet ANOTHER week or so of waiting until I can be 'normal' again.

We had a good bonfire night - having come back form London with further bad news aftrer our scan I was determined to go out - Rhianna LOVED it - I was a bit worried as she is only two and a half.It was lovely being back where I grew up - with my mum, sister, neice and grand-nephew!!  ...

What jabs did Leah have to have? And how are you feeling now Claire?..oops ogt ot go..babe waking!!

Hope you're all doing o.k.

Deb


----------



## RSMUM

Liz,

Know what you mean about needing time to chill - LOVED what your doc said about being 42 ( I'll be 42 in Dec! ) - what is the programme you are talking about? ( although not sure if I want to watch it if it makes me cry! )

Deb


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

Had another busy weekend (made even shorter by having to work Friday which is unheard of ) Went to another fireworks display on Sat to keep out my dads way, he came over to plaster in the hall and i know a certain little girl wouldnt have been able to help herself.. she loved it, as there were also a couple of free fairground rides and the best face painter i have ever seen.. then went to my friends for dinner yesterday her dp is a fab cook - yum yum

Liz, i too have had a hysteroscopy, cant exactly remember when, think i had it done with something else (may have been a d & c) so i was probably out of it which is just as well as i end up in tears every time!! - Big wimp.. Hope it goes well for you..

Jeanette - Have you had your op? Hope you are getting lots of rest and arent in too much pain recovering big  to you

Trish - Thought i would send you a  too, hope the sickness is subsiding and you are feeling more human again

Deb - Leah had her 2nd MMR and Polio and then i think hib and diptheria.. she kept telling everyone all weekend (especially her grandparents for maximum sympathy  ) that i had taken her to the doctors and she had a big needle stuck in her!! Fortunately my friend was there with her daughter having hers so they were both brave and her baby had his too.. i have been out this afternoon with her and i still find myself cooing over him and wishing... What will be will be i think... Still no af, so still no clomid, i keep praying that maybe the -ve test was too early but i dont think its the case... Hey ho, will wait till the end of the month when i hit the big 3 0 before i do another.

Well, hello to anyone else i have forgotten and night to all, dont i go on!!
Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Claire - Sorry to hear about your disappointing week, and especially your -ive test. I'm keeping everything crossed that the witch will turn up soon so you can get going with the clomid. Is your doctor looking at any other avenues for you? You seem to be very much stuck with one option at the moment.

Jeanette - Hope the op went well and you are feeling okay. 

Deb - Nice to hear you're coping after your awful disappointment. Have the doctors given you any more info on why it went wrong, and what your next step is?

Liz - You're so brave going through the whole tx roller coaster 8 times - I felt like an emotional wreck after 2, even though we have been so lucky. My heart goes out to you.

Well I am now on my sixth consecutive good day (shouldn't tempt fate by bragging!) so I think the worst is definitely over  Even managed a day of Christmas shopping today, with Dh playing pack-horse, and am now almost finished which is a relief. Can't believe the year is nearly over already, let's keep everything crossed for a year of good news on this thread for 2004  

My tummy is getting scarily obvious considering I am still half a stone lighter than before I got pg, and I'm only 14 weeks tomorrow! I am going to look like the Michelin woman by the time it's due! 

I have got another scan in a couple of weeks, so am getting nervous - especially after thinking about all the medication I've had to stop the sickness. I'm sure they wouldn't have given it to me if there were any concerns, but you can't help worrying.

Well I'm off to check in with the 2nd trimester girlies before bed, so I'll say goodbye for now. Catch you all soon.

Trish xx


----------



## Fee

Hi girlies

I'm reading - but running out of time to post - so just to say Hi - and I'll post a long newsy post later today (dd willing).

Fee xxxx


----------



## clairea

Morning all, 
feeling a bit blurry eyes so i will keep it short, been up with Leah coughing in the night and decided to keep her off of nursery today (I always feel incredibly guilty trying to decide whether she is well enough to go or not) and just as I had rang them she came bouncing out of bed to her dad (who is on nites and had just gotten home) - I think he wanted me to send her... Anyway she is plonked firmly in front of the tv and looks set for the day, she is still barking well...
Right, gonna go have a rest on the settee as it means i will have to work this afternoon instead 

Bye
Claire


----------



## RSMUM

Hey Claire - sorry, I forgot to say how sorry I was about your -ve test - I've been reading your posts and been thinking of you but forgot to say - how is the wait for AF going?How is the dreaded Clomid? I had heard it was evil!! 

I am just about to send my little girl to nursery for the first time - will go with her on Thursday and then slowly ease off until she is happy to stay there alone. EEk! I'm scared!! 

I'm still waiting for my m/c to happen and trying to plan for my next attempt - had a chat with my niece who may donote her eggs but she is having second thoughts.. hmmm..need to find her a counsellor or something..so she can decide..

Hope you are all well and happy.

Deb x


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Liz,

I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough time - it IS SO hard when "normal" people around you get pregnant- it took me a long time to accept that it was o.k. for me to feel so sad (but kind of happy for them, but angry..etc..etc.. ) - I'm sorry you are going to have to host the Christmas lunch too, makes it even harder.

I am SO lucky I am able to tell people about all this - I can't imagine how hard it must be for you to have no-one to talk to..my heart goes out to you.

Hang in there.

Deb


----------



## clairea

Evening everyone,
Thanks for your kind thoughts...Feeling v. tired and plan to go to bed as soon as dh vacates it again, he is on nites this week and sleeps between 7 & 9 Leah loves it as she goes to bed with him and usually stays in with me, its her little treat.. Just hope we manage to get some sleep tonite NO COUGHING!!

Liz, I can truly sympathise with you about other people getting preg, i dont know whether you read or not but i have a friend who has a daughter 5 days older than L and she has just had her 2nd, i have seen quite a lot of them whilst she is off on maternity and really ache when we have met... I have only told a couple of my very close friends (this one is one of them) and 2 of my very close family, it just seems such a private thing.. I was quite surprised when my dh said the lads he works with wanted to know if he is having any more and they like anyone i have told didnt know what to say when he said we might not be able to have anymore. I keep waiting for my sister to say she is pg, she has been trying for about 14mths, my heart goes out to her as at least i have Leah..

Goodness dont i sound melancholic... Its only the lack of sleep - believe me 

Trish - glad to hear things are finally getting better for you, hope you made it 7 days in a row and many more ^puke^ free!!

Deb, How old is your daughter?? My dd absolutely loves nursery, she is so bright and confident it brought her on leaps and bounds (she was at a childminders before that) I feel quite sorry that she is going to have to go to pre-school after xmas but i couldnt afford the £100 increase they have just introduced... Its so unfair.. 

Right am gonna go and slob infront of tele for an hour
bye 
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

Hiya all,

I've been reading, but seem to get to this place last, and I've run out of time for a really chatty post. Debs - Hope you are OK, is nature taking its course? Hope your dd really enjoyed nursery. Like Leah, Laura loved nursery, and it's made her really well prepared for school. The hardest thing about school is the sheer number of new children they have to interact with - not the academic stuff, so I'm sure you'll see the benefits.

We really should get all these girls together you know! Laura would really love it. Are you all near to London?

Fee xxxx


----------



## Lisa (W)

Hi All

Haven't had many posts on this page of FF because like Fee never seem to have enough time. Just had to agree with Liz though I also watched Maybe Baby last night & when dh came home I was sobbing in the kitchen. Cannot imagine what those people are going through. I went to my 3 year old & asked for a cuddle as I really needed it. He asked me why I was crying & I told him that he was so precious to me. He said 'I love you mummy'. Cannot imagine what it must have been like for that couple when they new it was the end of the road for them.

Liz - Glad to hear that you are feeling more positive. I think that being positive must help because sometimes thinking positive things really does work. 

I'm feeling a a bit pre-af at the moment. Nearly at the end of 2ww but not too hopeful this month (1st cyle of 100mg Clomid) . Sometimes I forget how I felt when I was pregnant & regret saying a few years back that I didn't want any more children. My cycle settled down after the birth of my son & if I ttc then it may have worked before all my hormones went up the spout again. I never believed I could long so much for anoher child & even though I've got my little boy I don't feel complete - although I've got a lot to be thankful for.

Know this is a very silly question but after nearly 4 years I still can leak fluid from the old boobs !!!. Has anyone ever heard of this. My doctor told me last year that it was a problem with the hormes but I thought the clomid would have sorted it out. Any ideas ?

Anyway have to go for now has I've loads of work to do.

Have a good weekend girls.

Wishing you all the best & I'll try & post more on this page in the future as I know you understand about 
how it feels.

Take Care

Lisa W x


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Only a quickie as I cant sit at the computer for long!

Op went well- just in pain! i have been been precribed some wonderful painkillers!!!

Hopefully I will post for longer next week.

Just wanted to say Hi and hope you are all well.

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxx


----------



## Andi

Hi everyone,
I have never posted on this page before didn't even know it existed anyway just wanted to introduce myself I have a 4 yr old son who is so very precious concieved naturally 1st month of trying but unfortunatly have been trying for a much much wanted brother or sister for 3 long years. Like you have all mentioned you do try to tell yourself how fortunate you are to have one child but it doesn't stop that ache. I am currently on the 2ww following 2nd attempt IUI due to test end of next week.
Hope to speak to you all soon.
Andi xxx.


----------



## clairea

Morning Everyone,
Hope you are all well and hi to those who have joined us.
Not much to report this end at the moment, house still in a state of array, i have my fridge in the dining room!! We, well dh is hoping to put ceramic tiles down through the hall and kitchen, i cant wait till its done!

Jeanette - glad your op went well, hope those nice tablets are taking the pain away

Trish - hope all is well with you

Lisa W - Good luck on your 2ww

Debs - thinking of you

Fee - Hi, it would be lovely to get together, I live in Leics which isnot all that far away.

Hi to anyone else i have forgotten, gotta go and do brekky for my 2 sleepy heads they are both watching kids tv in bed!!
Bye
Love Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Andi - Welcome to the thread! There are lots of people who haven't noticed us tucked away, but we've all found it very helpful to be able to chat to others who understand the longing to have more children. Lots and lots of luck for a HUGE +ive at the end of your 2ww.

Liz - Good to hear you're feeling better. I know you're right about staying strong, we all seem to find as much as it takes. I appreciate how lucky we are at having succeeded on our second attempt, which I think was probably down to my fortunately high fertility to offset Dh's extremely low chances. I would've kept trying indefinitely, but as some of the other girls know, it took quite alot for me to convince Dh to try again, and he says now that this would have been the last time as far as he was concerned as he felt it would put too much strain on our marriage. I too wish I could wave a magic wand for all those who have been disappointed.

Jeanette - Glad to hear you're on the mend. Sounds as though your turning into quite the experienced junkie!!   

Claire - How convenient, having the fridge in the dining room!! Thanks for the good wishes - I managed 7 puke-free days before having one bed-ridden one, but have been okay since then so it's definitely on it's way out. Am now facing the ugly prospect of going back to work, which is not pleasing me as I have adapted nicely to a life of pure idleness! My current certificate runs out on 27th November, so I'll probably head back then, all being well.  

Who's been watching Pop Idol then? I couldn't believe it when the lovely Andy went out last night, as he was my personal favourite! I could've kicked myself though, as I didn't vote for him as I thought he wouldn't need it, and I thought Roxanne gave the best performance, how sorry am I now?!

Well, I suppose I should go and do something industrious (like choosing something for lunch!!). Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Trish xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

just a quickie as I still cant sit at the pc for long!

I couldnt believe it either when Andy went out. His girlfriend from Liberty X was crying. I felt Suzanne or Chris should have gone. But thats my opinion. Come on Michelle!!!!!!

It would be great if we could all meet up. Im in Aldridge, West Midlands. 

Richard and I talked about adoption this morning. Its going to be difficult for me to have investigations done with the on going probs with my leg.

Anyway roll on the 26th (its 'S' day for dh!!!!!!!)

Take care 

Love

Jeanette xxxxxx


----------



## kylepaul

hi girls,
thought i would join you on this thread!
had iui insemination last wednesday 12/11.so am now on 2ww  it seems to be lasting for ever!
due to test 27/11.
we have told our "baby boy" as i call him even though he`s nearly 9! about the treatment, he is being very grown up about it all 

goodluck to all
love justine xxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

Will have to keep it short and sweet our babysitter is coming round for a gossip (she is a friend of ours to) before she flies off to Canada tomorrow - lucky devil, although she has assured me she will be back before I hit the big 3 0 at the end of the month!! 
We finally have our Broadband - HOORAH, gosh its so much quicker, however when i was using pc, as usual it crashed last nite and i ended up getting told off by dh, however he did have to apologise as when he used the dial up to get onto the net, it was a problem their end not ours!!

Trish - Glad to hear things are finally starting to settle down and you can enjoy being pg, bet you are getting quite used to being at home with the boyz, are you going back to work after this one??

Jeanette - Hope you arent in too much pain... when are you off of work till?? You are being so brave talking about adoption, the thought has crossed my mind and we did discuss it briefly but decided against it. Has Richard mentioned the his forthcoming test at all?? He may have conveniently forgotten!!!

Justine - welcome to this thread, its lovely we have some new people to talk to, I too think of my Leah as a baby and she is 4 going on 14!! Good luck on the 2ww

Hi to everyone else, i really must go, not managed to keep it short at all LOL


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi Everyone,

Justine - Welcome!  Nice to have so many new "faces" on board! By the way, both my boys are still "baby-boys" and they're 15 and 5! Good luck for your IUI result 

Jeanette - Richard's test has come around quick! Though I bet he's hoping for time to stand still a bit! He goes on the same day as our next scan, so let's hope it's good news all round. Sorry to hear you're still having trouble with the leg - hope it improves soon, though if Your dd is anything like my youngest it'll be getting regular bumps and kicks on a daily basis!   I'm with you on who SHOULD have gone from Pop Idol, especially Chris as he sounds more like Pavorotti than Will Young!

Claire - Lucky you getting broadband. I'd love it but we live in the wrong area and can't get it as yet, so I have to make do with primitive technology! You're right, I'm totally settled into a routine of bone idleness now, so am dreading the imminent return to work, even though I'll only have about 22 weeks to do before my maternity leave. Unfortunately, I will be going back after the baby as I'm on too good a wage to lose it, but I will be off on fully paid maternity leave from 30th April till 5th Jan which is not to be sniffed at! I went back much sooner after Sammy was born and found it really difficult, so I'm hoping the extra time will help me get used to the idea  

As for me, well I forced Phil to buy a chinese last night as I really fancied one, but by the time we got it home I felt really ^puke^ and couldn't eat any of it !! Felt really guilty, but heated it all up for lunch today to redeem myself (though have spent the last hour worrying about food poisoning!).

I'm really looking forward to our anniversary weekend of luxury this weekend, and have just found out today that the place I have booked has won the "Rural Hotel of the Year Award" from Which? Hotel, which is pretty cool. I have already been goading Phil about the quality of my surprise, so he has been on the net and now reckons that his for next year will be far superior! (I'm not silly - at this rate I'll be weekending at the Ritz in a couple of years!!)

Hope everyone is doing okay - anyone heard from Fee lately?

Take care

Trish xx


----------



## kylepaul

hi girls,
thanx for all the good wishes, keeping everything crossed. 
it`s nice to talk to those who already have a child as i dont feel soooooo guilty for trying again, as so many dont have 1. 

best wishes justine xxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
think i might have to make it even quicker today, world war 3 is breaking out in the front room and its all over yoghurt  Leah is a simpsons addict and whilst she was suposed to be watching tv she has managed to smear yoghurt everywhere -- just had dh reading my message and saying i am sadder than him -- He posts on a skoda website - yes i can bring myself to say it now, i have calmed down over the car now.

Gonna go and put the ironing away
Love to all
Claire


----------



## Lisa (W)

Dear All

Sorry I haven't posted since Friday but have not had access as I've been working away from the office.

Well I'm still in shock but after I thought af was on it's way on Friday I decided to test on Sat. morning. Was so shocked when it was +++++. This was only my first month back on Clomid & myself & dh are still in shock but very happy. I thought I was seeing things & even asked my 3 year old what he could see in the results box !! He said mummy there is definately a cross in that box !!! We haven't told him yet though.

Thought I would just bring you the goods news. Will try & catch up again later but got loads to do at work - you know what it's like !!!. Got loads to catch up by reading you posts over the past week.

Take Care

Lisa W


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone-

I have to start by saying CONGRATULATIONS  to Lisa on her big fat +++

Feeling a bit fed up this morning - its my birthday next week and my lovely dh hasnt mentioned going out or anything until i happened to say to my mum yesterday that i thought he had forgotten - needless to say she sent an email saying she would have L if we wanted to go out - but to be honest i really dont feel like it now -- think he might be too tired anyway after tiling all morning and working all afternoon  Which reminds me I am going to stay at my mums mon - thurs so will prob not get a chance to post - due to tiling of hall and kitchen... Cant wait to see it finished.

Well suppose i better go and get dressed
Hi to everyone out there XX
Claire


----------



## RSMUM

Have to keep this short - just wanted to say....

CONGRATULATIONS LISA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What wonderful news!!!   All the very,very best for a happy, healthy 8 months ahead!!!

And a big welcome to all the new people who've joined us -  

Hope everyone's doing o.k. and hope dh does remember your birthday,Claire...HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me, anyway...

Lol,

Deb x


----------



## kylepaul

hi all,
congrats lisa! 
af arrived surprisingly early 22/11.
so no positive for us this time.
got a months break then try again.
got to keep positive, very hard to though 
take care everyone,

love justine xxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Wonderful news Lisa- congratulations!

DH was to have sperm sample done on 26th Nov. I never saw the letter (he wouldnt let me!). Sent him of to hoppy had a phone about 10 minutes after to say he had missed his appointment as it was actually on 24th!

OMG was I mad or what! Anyway he phoned the hoppy and they have given him an appointment for February!!!! So I made him an appointment at the GP so he now needs to phone another hospital!

I was so not impressed! I always thouht he would chicken out of it. Men!!!!!

Hope you are all well.

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Morning everyone,
I am sitting here in a state of shock, i did a pg test this morning and its +ve..   I really have been wandering round in a daze, rang dh at work and told him, dont think he could quite believe it either.. Have decided to do another one as soon as the shops open as i just cant get my head round it after 2 long years of waiting - what an early bday pressy -- its tomorrow when i hit the bit 30... Can it be wrong?? I have seen enough -ves to know there were definately 2 red spots...
Well, will keep you updated, keep your fingers xrossed for me
  
Claire


----------



## clairea

Hi everyone,
Unless asda have a batch of dodgy tests i am pg.. Just waiting for dh to come home.. babe is at mums so we can have a quiet night, we were going out for dinner but are going 2 morrow instead after i have been to a childrens xmas party... Looks like the best birthday pressy i could have wished for.

Love Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi Claire

Am I keeping my fingers crossed or what!

What a fab birthday present it would be!

Please please let us know today!!!!!!!

Have a great birthday Claire

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Jeanette,

I did 2 tests yesterday and they were both +ve, I am sure they both cant be wrong, they werent even faint??
Gonna ring the doctors tomorrow and make an appt as I dont have periods not sure when it will be due, June/July i think as I had a -ve result at end of last month.. All still a bit weird.. DH is already talking of me going back to work after!! think he wants to keep his new car... 

Anyway will post when i have come back down to earth
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

Blimey! I have a few weeks off and this happens!!! Claire - So thrilled for you and DH and of course LEAH!!  WOw!

Trish - lovely that you are still popping in to join us!

I've had a difficult couple of weeks. Got very low, to the point where I felt I couldn't cope with Laura anymore, and just wanted to give up on life. She of course terrified. Anyway, the long and short of it is that I've been diagnosed with depression, and have been off work for 2 weeks - and now signed off for a further 2. But I do feel more myself. I've been beating myself up over not being able to give Laura the sibling she so desperately seems to want. BUT - my health visitor said something really interesting.That Laura trying to revert to babyhood and everything might mean that she is anxious about why do I want a baby. I said - but she asked for a sister. but hv said that she still might feel rejected. So when the subject came up I said calmly, but darling, I've got you as my baby, and I don't need another one - do you know I thought she would rant - but a huge smile came over her face. I'm gobsmacked. I've tried so hard to have a baby this year - because I thought it was what she wanted. I'm really confused.  

Anyway - sorry for my long absence - and lots of new people in here to get to know. Catch up soon
Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Havent posted for awhile so i must apologise... Still cant get my head round the +ve result... Keep wondering whether to do one last test   (as if 2 werent enough!!) Have seen the doctor and made an appt for 2 weeks today to see the midwife, with mine and the doctors guessing i should be about 8wks then and apparently ready for a scan, then i should have a date.. Think it will be end June/July time.. I am sure this pregnancy will seem eternal as I was only pregnant for 18 weeks last time!! I found out at 20 weeks and delivered at 38    I keep looking in the mirror and trying to decide whether my belly is getting bigger (which is probably not the case as I am still carrying babyfat from last time!!)
Bit worried about telling the 2 guys I work for as we are only a small company it will have a massive impact as I do everything from the tea, to the book keeping to paying our wages... Am gonna wait till after xmas, it does mean that i will have to try and weedle out of our xmas drinking session as I am now t-total... Havent told anyone yet (although a couple of the lads at Petes work know because I sent him a txt telling him to ring me and make sure he was sitting down LOL -- they all guessed)

Going to London tomorrow to stay with dhs aunty for the wend -gonna try and get the rest of my xmas shopping done so I am sure that will be fun and i have promised to take L to see all of the xmas trees and lights, esp as we didnt make it in to town the other week to see our own as it was P*****G it down!!

I hope everyone is well and geared up for xmas.
Speak to you all soon
Love Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Firstly, Claire -   CONGRATULATIONS!   I'm sooooo pleased for you, you must be over the moon. There's no such thing as a false positive unless you're taking hcg, so welcome to the club! By the way, don't be embarassed about doing 2 tests, I did 6 altogether before I stopped! Best of luck for the next 8ish months.

Lisa - Ditto!!   

We seem to be on a roll on here at the moment, so all the rest of you girls better get ready to join in! 

Fee - So sorry to hear you've been feeling so down. Has the Dr given you anti-depressants to take? I've suffered from depression myself in the past, so I know how awful it is. I had tablets for 6 months, and they really helped me over the worst until I could regain my own coping skills. Remember we're all here if you need us   It's no surprise that Laura isn't so sure about a new baby, as it's similar to what we had with Sammy. He started weeing and pooing himself to the point where we couldn't really take him out of the house. Luckily it only lasted until I got him to admit that he was worried about me having a baby in case it would "really hurt really much". Once I put his mind at rest he was fine again, but it was a worry at the time. I think they often just say the things they think we want to hear, but fret away to themselves quietly, it's heartbreaking really. I'm still half expecting more problems when the baby is ready to be born, and possibly afterwards, as I'm sure Sammy won't take kindly to a rival for our affection. I hope you feel better soon, honey.

Jeanette - You're so restrained, I would have rung his neck!! I still can't believe you have to wait so long for appointments for sperm analysis - all the couples I know who have done them didn't need an appointment, just had to take a form from their Dr to the hospital path lab with the sample (or do it there) and had the results about a week later. I would query it with your Dr if I were you. 

Justine - Sorry to hear this wasn't your month, but stay positive and best of luck for next time 

Well, I went back to work last Thursday   so am back to not having enough hours in the day once again! The good thing is that the pregnancy is now flying by alot quicker, which means my maternity leave isn't so far off!! I'm over 17 weeks pg now, and getting alarmingly fatter by the day! I am already heavier than I was at full term with Sammy, though granted that is partly because I didn't lose as much weight at the beginning this time. I've got a noticable bump, though it is still easily mistaken for lard!! We had another scan last week, which was fine, and we have the major anomally scan on 19th Jan. (Apologies if I've told you this already!). I'm getting obvious movements now, but Phil can't feel anything yet. I have to keep reminding myself it's actually happening, as I still can't quite believe it!

Well, that's it from me for now. Hope you're all staying positive, and ready for Santa's little surprises! Take care.

Trish xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone!

Merry Christmas!

Hope you are all well.

AF been and gone so its back to the 

What a way to spend your spare time!

Its gone really quiet on here! I have no news I lead such a boring life!

Trying desparatly to get a toy for Alexandra for christmas and I cant get it! If anyone sees Funky Frames from Lego let me know!

Take care

Love

Jeanette xxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe

Hi girls,

I had no idea what this section was about thought it was something about having 2 problems ttc.....how stupid!!!!

Anyway....just wanted to pop my head in and say hi to you all..

I have a dd aged 4 years, she was icsi but did not tell her about going for a sibling although all she talks about is having a baby for x-mas and mummy you could have 2, 1 for you and 1 for me.....oh how she makes me smile. On the night before e/t she said mummy i am going to dream about having a baby sister called rosa......i just cried!

I am blessed so much, in 2 minds whether to try again next year, this last tx was mental torture and absolutely killed me to get so close and have it taken away...

Anyway I am upbeat, may decide to foster or adopt or move to Australia....hey what a choice!

Lucky to have the choice

talk to you all soon


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone, merry christmas - cant believe its only 2 weeks tomorrow.

Finally told my sister (for those of you that dont know she has been ttc for 18mths) that i am pg she put a really brave face on but i could tell she was hurting.. Thats a total of 2 people now, gonna tell my parents on Fri - 

Had a busy few days been to london last weekend and did the sites and some shopping, then this week has been non stop with L going to her new pre-school for a trial day, then xmas party at playschool today and followed by swimming, then ballet tomorrow and the playschool nativity on fri, not to mention fetching my mum from the airport and then sat the in-laws are coming for dinner as dh is on lates this week and due to xmas post will have to work a late on sat to   oh and it gets better he starts nights on Sun for 7 straight ones    Hey ho, at least he only has to work Xmas eve in that week  

Right, gonna go and chill and watch the bill for half an hour and then having another early night!!

Love to all
Claire


----------



## Trishs1970

Hi All,

Jac - Thanks for dropping in! I didn't realise you had children from your first marriage, though I followed your news when you had Jaqson. How is he doing? He must be getting big now. I know what you mean about letting nature take it's course - I don't really want to get pg again another after this one as I'm always so horribly sick for the first 4 months, but as our clinic told us there's less than a 1% chance of a natural conception we thought there wasn't much point in me filling my body with contraceptive hormones all over again. So the upshot is that I won't go back on the pill, and if a miracle happens then it was just meant to be and we'll be grateful!

Claire - Glad to see everything is going okay. When is your first scan?

Maxbabe - Welcome to the thread! Good luck with your tx.

Jeanette - Any luck with the lego? I think this is the first year I haven't been in a similar position with a pressie for one of the boys. I remember having to leave work in an "emergency" when Michael was 5 so I could get to Woolworths where my friend had managed to reserve me a Tracey Island for an hour! Mind you, that was 11 years ago and he still remembers that Christmas, so it was worth it!

Fiona - How's it going honey? Hope you're feeling better now, and looking forward to Christmas.

Well I am almost 19 weeks pg now, and bubbs is apparently learning to disco!! Have finally adjusted to being back at work (reluctantly) and have stopped checking how long I've got left till my maternity leave!

Off to the cinema tonight to see S.W.A.T. (Dh's choice) and also get the last of my Christmas presents.

Actually, gotta go as Phil is tutting and looking at his watch. Catch you all soon.

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Had a very busy week as detailed in my last email, finally told all our parents about the new babe and they are all thrilled and also think it will be good for Leah. Though i dont know what dh said to his mum as i was preparing dinner for them last nite and said what a sober xmas i was going to have and milaw said Y?? To which i answered a very surprised  because of the baby (as i knew dh had rang her the previous nite) and she said she didnt think we knew for sure 3 pg tests later and i am sure  i think she must have got a bit mixed up as dh said we didnt want to tell people till after the scan and also we werent sure exactly when till the scan ^furious^ when i spoke to dh when he got home of course he denied being deliberately vague!!
Gonna go and get our xmas tree this morning, this is the latest i think we have ever left it, its usually up straight after my birthday, but with everything else going on we havent had time

Trish- not sure when scan is yet i have my first appt with midwife on thurs and she is suposed to book me in for one, so hopefully over the xmas hols as i still havent told the 2 guys i work for and dont want to just yet. Was swat anygood we want to try and get to see it at some point, but as i said earlier dh on nights now till next sun am  

Hi to everyone else, gotta go dd calling for me
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

Hiya everyone
Sorry I've been awol for a while - feeling more on top of everything at last.
Maxbabe - so felt for you and dd. I too have a four year old daughter, and just like your daughter, she really would LOVE a little sister. breaks your heart doesn't it!
Trish and Clare - how are the bumps growing. Claire - I think you MiL is in deep shock that's all!!!! 
Isn't Christmas manic!! I've had to do two lots of costumes for Laura for different Christmas plays. It's her school concert tomorrow at 2pm - so get there at 9.30 to reserve a place type thing! 
Hey Ho. We are also still in the midst of decorating our lounge - now really behind schedule. I'll probably be up early on Christmas Day finishing off glossing the woodwork!
Fee xxxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone, its gone strangely quiet out there, i hope its because everyone is stocking up for Santa!!

How are you all?? Fee it was lovely to hear you are feeling better you sound so much more positive --keep it up 

I have been to the midwife who thinks i may now be 10/11 wks rather than the 7/8 weeks i thought.. Which is probably why i am already in maternity wear and looking huge, but loving it  getting quite excited now and started to tell EVERYONE!! Told Leah last night who is also really excited and tells EVERYONE she sees LOL!! but she has put in an order for a girl, she gonna paint its nails, bath her and name her - Hope she wont be disappointed   

Well, just thought i would drop in... 
Have a christmas drink for me, my mouth is watering at the thought of a glass of bucks fizz which i have promised myself on xmas day.
Love to all
Claire


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say Hi and sorry I've not been around for a while too. I've been in denial I guess, after the D & C and all that - putting off everything until the New Year - haven't even had a proper discussion with Dh about it all !! 

Wanted to wish all you preggie gals all the very, very best of CONGRATULATIONS!! Wooppee - you've done it! And. Claire, enjoy that Buck's Fizz!!!

Well, Happy, happy Christmas to you all - isn't it just madness? or are you all completely orgnaised? I have not even finished writing the cards.

My DD is just beginning to realise that something's up - she LOVES the lights and the trees and is pointing out Santa's ( and his "moos " that pull his sleigh ) - everywhere.

Thanks for all the support over the past few months and hope I'll be back and fighting (for a sibling!!  ) in the New Year.

LOL,

Deb


----------



## jeanette

Hi Girls

I just dont know where the time goes!

Finally managed to track down the lego I was after. Hooray!

Off to sainsburys in abit to buy dd a dvd player- we are only getting her one as they are now so cheap and all her films are on dvd!

I dont seem to have had a minute to myself!

Christmas is such a level time of year. Mind you my dh is so miserable around this time! I have tried singing carols but it made him worse- cant see why??

I hope you all have a lovely christmas. 2004 is going to be a wondeful year!

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## Fee

Happy Christmas all

Much love
Feexxxxxx


----------



## kylepaul

hi girls,
well i`m in a state of shock  
had spotting for 2 days over a week ago ,no af so did a pg test last night , it was positive 
we cant believe it!!!
having had a failed iui last month it must have kick started my ovaries or something i dont know what to make of it
got scan booked for 16/01/04 keeping everything crossed. 

see miracles do happen
dont give up hope
love justine xxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Justine

Fab news- I will be keeping my fingers crossed as well for you!

Have a lovely new year everyone.

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## sara jayne

Hi girls, firstly Happy New Year.............. I am the sad one at home whilst dh is at work !! and girlie fast asleep upstairs, thank goodness for FF's !!

Having been trying for no2 for 18 months have pcos, daughter was conceived 1st try on clomid which I think gave me the preconceived idea it would work that way again ! unfortunately not, my periods are all over the place just had af after 14.5 weeks !!

I have started metformin to try and improve cycle length, seeing consultant in March but she is waiting to try other treatments until dh sperm test improves so on a bit of a long road at mo.

Love to all those who got positives this month and  to those who are still trying. 

Heres to a positive 2004

Love Sara


----------



## Trishs1970

Happy New year Everyone!!

Justine - Welcome and CONGRATULATIONS  

Just as I predicted for this year, those BFP's are coming thick and fast now, so I hope all those still waiting are ready for their turn!!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Ours was very nice, and had my brother and family down for 3 days from Boxing Day, which is the first time I have seen them all over Christmas since I moved here 7 years ago! It was bedlam as he has 2 of his own kids and 2 foster-children, all of whom are under 6 ^shocked^ but lovely nonetheless!

Clare - 11 weeks?! At this rate you'll be catching up with me by the time you have your scan! Glad to hear that Leah is taking it well, even though she's decided on a girl! If you have a boy and I have a girl we can swap as Sammy doesn't "want any girls with rubbish toys" around! Nice to see my son has his priorities in order! SWAT was a good film, but I missed a chunk in the middle as I foolishly had a milkshake at the beginning which came back up in a big way!

Jeanette - Glad you found the lego - hope it got a good reaction on the day after all your trouble!

Fee - Nice to hear you sounding so much better. Hope you got the decorating finished in time for Christmas!

Deb - Good to see you back. It sounds as though you are coping well and staying positive. 2004 is going to be a good year, mark my words!

Sara - Welcome! Good luck with your tx - sounds as though it's been a bit of a pain so far, but as you can see if you read back through this thread, there are lots of happy outcomes floating around!

Well I am now 21 weeks pg, and my bump is finally starting to look like a baby rather than lard! (At least to the educated eye!) Seems to have taken a growth spurt over Christmas, but not sure if that's the baby or too much turkey!

Sammy seems to be getting used to the idea of a baby now, and is asking lots of questions. He's desperate to feel it move, but so far hasn't timed it right! In contrast dh is steadfastly avoiding it, and seems pretty freaked out by the whole concept of a little person in there! (I think he was still working under the old stork theory!) We're going out to buy more baby bits once the sale crowds die off, and a new cupboard/wardrobe for the nursery so we have somewhere to put it all!

We have our anomally scan on 19th January, to make sure there's no obvious problems. We're not going to find out the sex, though the suspense is killing me! I will be having a close look though, to see if I can get any indications!

Well that's all my news. Hope everyone had a good night last night, and isn't too hungover!

Trish xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
And happy new year. 

We have had a lovely xmas apart from a stupid cough that has kept me awake for the last week and on several occassions takes preference over my bladder!! Have a scan date of the 13th Jan, getting very excited now (think i may be about 13wks Trish which will prob increase again!!) I have a nice round football shape so I am sure the lads I work for will notice before I get the chance to tell them next Tues, I bottled out before xmas but dont really have a choice now!! ^thumbsup^ I am sure I was not this big with Leah, afterall I didnt notice till I was 20wks, but the midwife doesnt think its twins thankfully!!

Just had a bit of a row with dh as he has smashed one of my pots I had from my Nanna when she died, simply because he couldnt be bothered to move them before moving the radiator cover to grout. Its only a pot he says - not the best thing to say to an upset pg woman! ^furious^

Well, gonna go and watch the end of the sound of music (trying to educate my daughter with a bit of the classics!!)

Love and best wishes to all for 2004

Claire


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Its gone quiet on here!!!!!

Has everyone recovered from xmas?

My daughter has mutated into a Tracy Beaker! Try to control her terrbile temper! Think this is preparing us for the teenage years ahead of us!!!!!!! OMG

Stopped in New Year- very sober! PC and TV crashed so went to bed early. Saw new year in sat in bed drinking a large baileys with my dh. We sat there and reflected how we had changed over the years!

Take care

Love

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## Fee

Happy New Year all!
Jeanette - good to hear from you. We had a NYEve like that last year - so this year went to my brothers. Six adults and five children (four boys aged 8, 7, 5, 4 and Laura aged 4). RIOT. Plan - they have party in bedroom whilst we have nice adult meal. They crash out on air beds whilst we see in New Year. NO CHANCE. Not one of them went to sleep, and in the end we all saw in the New Year and in fact there was so much noise we nearly missed it!!
Laura slept until 9.30 am the next day!

Sara Jayne - welcome to these boards! Good to have you. Hope dh and you get good results on the test, and a BFP this year.

Fee xx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
We too had a quiet new year, dh and I very sadly watched the 3 back to back episodes of Wife Swap and analysed (very soberly) that we werent like any of the couples!!

Leah has just started her new pre-school doing school hours there so I have changed my hours at work at a cost of £5 its an absolute bargain  they are better than where she was at nursery for a third no make that a quarter of the cost..   

Getting a bit nervous about my scan on Tues everyone keeps saying it will be fine but I am fretting anyway wish me luck! Leah is really excited about the babe and is very bemused by the fact she will be seeing it on the computer screen soon, I think she thinks it will be here in a few weeks not 6months!!

Jeanette- the thought of Baileys was really making my mouth drool... its my fave 

Hope you are all doing well, speak to you soon
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

Hiya all

Claire - good to hear from you. SO nice that Leah is excited about her sibling. Good luck with the scan.

I've been brave and put a couple of pics of Laura up in the gallery (bubs and Toddlers). She's not really a toddler, but she'll always be my baby.

Fee xxxxx


----------



## sara jayne

Hello, on this wonderful day, I am soooooo pleased for Mel & Tony, they must just be on cloud 9 today !!   

Trish - glad things are all progressing well, what an exciting time for you, hope your scan goes well on the 19th.

Jeanette - not long till hubbies test now, my hubbie has got his in Feb too, fingers crossed eh !!

Fee - your little girl is lovely I love her hat !! must put one up of my girlie soon, will try and work out how to do it!!

Nothing new with me really on my third week on Metformin, day 15 of cycle, no changes that I have really noticed   but as long as this cycle doesn't go on for 14 weeks anything will be an improvement !!

Anyway, love to all and lots of positives please !!!

sara xxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,

I have to agree with you Sara, Tony & Mel must be over the moon and what a fitting 2nd anniversary pressy!!

I have had a very busy day today cleaning out wardrobes as we want to decorate our bedroom shortly which means all of the old furniture (except my lovely kingsize 4 poster) is OUT!!  and have also put away in a suitcase anything that is not going to fit me for the next 6mths (ie all my strappy tops and tight shorts!!) On countdown for Tues, getting quite nervous now but at least we will have a definate due date after that... Just been slobbing on the settee looking through my names book (yes i know its a bit early but hey!)

Trish, hows things with you at the minute, which scan are you off to on the 19th?

Fee, I loved the photos of Laura she looks gorgeous, i might have a play in a sec and see if I can get Leahs on there havent tried before

Jeanette - Hi to you to and anyone else I have missed
Speak soon
Love Claire


----------



## clairea

PS.. Fee, I have just tried to upload a photo of Leah and even the techno wizz of a hubby of mine couldnt see how to do it!! Can you im me some instructions pleeeeeeeeeease!!
Ta


----------



## Fee

Hiya Claire and Sara
I couldn't do it either - and I used to design websites!!! So I got Tony to do it for me! You simply email him the pic. He may be a little bit "otherwise engaged" for the next couple of days - can't think why!!!! 

Feexxxxxx


----------



## clairea

Hi Everyone,
Had a quick play and managed to get a photo of Leah into the gallery, i have put her in the toddlers to!! I thought i would be really clever and copy and paste that link to get her photo onto my profile but alas it didnt work!! Will im tony in a while as I am sure he has much better things to be doing at the minute!!

Got my scan tomorrow and the guys I work for asked if I want to do some work from home which will be good after I have this one, as i dont want to go back to work because of nursery fees and taking Leah to school everyday (that doesnt even bear thinking about yet!!)

Well, gotta go and bath Leah, speak soon
Love Claire


----------



## Fee

OMG - Claire - the school run is the pits!


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

This thread is a bit long!

Log onto:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=44;action=display;threadid=5980

Hope everyone is ok.

Love

Jeanette xxxxxx


----------

